# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ❤❤ มาแล๊ววว ถูกและดี! >> ที่ชาร์จแบตพกพา ไอโฟน+BB และอุปกรณ์เสริม (ลงเพิ่มคะ)

## beeboy007

[size=6] อุปกรณ์มือถือ แบตสำรอง+เคสแบต+อื่นๆ ราคาถูก . .สินค้าอัพเดท ดูผ่านเว็บ www.begin007.com  
#ถูกและดีอุปกรณ์มือถือ + แบตสำรองพกพา + เคสแบต + AUX *สินค้ามากมายให้เลือกคะ
❤   เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>  www.begin007.com หรือ สนใจติดต่อ 089 014 2015   @Line id : kaikar888
จำหน่าย สายชาร์จ,แบตสำรองมือถือ,สาย AUX,หัวปลั๊กบ้าน,เคสแบตสำรองไอโฟน,ขาตั้งมือถือในรถ,สายมีไฟ,สายชาร์จแบบสั้น,สายUSB,แท่นชาร์จ,Bluetoothไร้สายราคาถูก,หัวชาร์จในรถ,สาย HDMI,ปากกาทัชสกรีน,อุปกรณ์เสริมมือถือทุกรุ่น

[size=4] ราคาอัพเดท เข้าดูในเว็บได้เลยคะ ลดท้าร้อน  www.begin007.com 
]
[/url]

[color=blue][size=5]- สินค้าอาจมีการปรับเปลี่ยนลดราคา เพิ่มสินค้าใหม่เข้ามาเรื่อยๆๆ  เข้าดูในเว็บร้านได้เลยคะ

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 สนใจติดต่อสอบถามได้จ้า :
โทร :: 089-0142015  (ไก่)  
Line ID ::   kaikar888  
เว็บไซค์    เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก  www.begin007.com
^__^ สนใจสามาถสินค้าได้ตลอดคะ  *   


เคสแบตสำรอง Power Case ไอโฟน i i7 plus จอ 5.5 ความจุสูงสุด 8000mAh 
การใช้งานเคสรุ่นนี้ ใส่แทนเคสทัั่วไปได้เลยคะ สำหรับ  iPhone i7 plus  เคสสามารถยึดตัวมือถือได้อย่างแน่นหนา และการถอดเข้าถอดออกก็ทำได้ไม่ยาก
ไม่ต้องคอยกังวน เรื่องแบตหมด ขณะเดินทาง
-ใช้งานสะดวก
- ปุ่มบอกระดับไฟ 
- ด้านข้างมีช่องเสียบ USB -Output สามารถดึงไฟชาร์จเครื่องอื่นได้คะ

 ราคา 890 บาท  ** ส่งฟรีคะ (มีสีขาว+ดำ+ทอง ให้เลือกคะ)
      

เคสแบตสำรอง Power Case ไอโฟน 7  จอ 4.7 ความจุสูงถึง 5500mAh  
การใช้งานเคสรุ่นนี้ ใส่แทนเคสทัั่วไปได้เลยคะ สำหรับ  iPhone 7  เคสสามารถยึดตัวมือถือได้อย่างแน่นหนา และการถอดเข้าถอดออกก็ทำได้ไม่ยาก
ไม่ต้องคอยกังวน เรื่องแบตหมด ขณะเดินทาง
- ปุ่มบอกระดับไฟ 
- พร้อมขาตั้ง ด้านหลังเคส
- ด้านข้างมีช่องเสียบ USB -Output สามารถดึงไฟชาร์จเครื่องอื่นได้คะ

 ราคา 820 บาท  ** ส่งฟรีคะ (มีสีขาว+ดำ+ทอง ให้เลือกคะ)
       


เคสแบตสำรอง Power Case ไอโฟน i6  plus จอ 5.5 ความจุสูงสุด 10000mAh 
การใช้งานเคสรุ่นนี้ ใส่แทนเคสทัั่วไปได้เลยคะ สำหรับ  iPhone i6  plus   เคสสามารถยึดตัวมือถือได้อย่างแน่นหนา และการถอดเข้าถอดออกก็ทำได้ไม่ยาก
ไม่ต้องคอยกังวน เรื่องแบตหมด ขณะเดินทาง
- ปุ่มบอกระดับไฟ 
- พร้อมขาตั้ง ด้านหลังเคส
- ด้านข้างมีช่องเสียบ USB -Output สามารถดึงไฟชาร์จเครื่องอื่นได้คะ

 ราคา 890 บาท  ** ส่งฟรีคะ (มีสีขาว+ดำ ให้เลือกคะ)
[/url]        

 เคสแบตสำรอง Power Case ไอโฟน i6 จอ 4.7 ความจุสูงถึง 7000mAh  (แบบหุ้มตัวเครื่อง+บาง)
การใช้งานเคสรุ่นนี้ ใส่แทนเคสทัั่วไปได้เลยคะ สำหรับ  iPhone  i6    เคสสามารถยึดตัวมือถือได้อย่างแน่นหนา และการถอดเข้าถอดออกก็ทำได้ไม่ยาก
ไม่ต้องคอยกังวน เรื่องแบตหมด ขณะเดินทาง
- ปุ่มบอกระดับไฟ
- พร้อมขาตั้ง ด้านหลังเคส
- ทนใช้งานดีหายห่วงคะ

 ราคา 820 บาท  ** ส่งฟรีคะ (มีสีขาว+ดำ ให้เลือกคะ)
      

เคสแบตสำรอง Power case ไอโฟน  i6  จอ 4.7 ความจุสูงถึง 3800mAh (แบบหุ้มตัวเครื่อง)
ความจุสูง 3800 mAh สีดำ+ขาวคะ  ใช้ดีไฟแรง
การใช้งานเคสรุ่นนี้ ใส่แทนเคสทัั่วไปได้เลยคะ สำหรับรุ่น iPhone  i6   เคสสามารถยึดตัวเครื่องกับเคสได้อย่างแน่นหนา และการถอดเข้าถอดออกก็ทำได้ไม่ยาก
ไม่ต้องคอยกังวน เรื่องแบตหมด ขณะเดินทาง
-ปุ่มบอกระดับไฟ
-สายชาร์จ

 ราคา 780 บาท  ** ส่งฟรีคะ (มีสีขาว+ดำ ให้เลือกคะ)
        

เคสแบต    ไอโฟน 5 + 5s    .... ความจุ 2000 mAh
ความจุสูง 2000 mAh สีขาวคะ  ใช้ดีไฟแรง
การใช้งานเคสรุ่นนี้ ใส่แทนเคสทัั่วไปได้เลยคะ สำหรับไอโฟน 5 + 5s   เคสสามารถยึดตัว iPhone 5 + 5sกับเคสได้อย่างแน่นหนา
ไม่ต้องคอยกังวน เรื่องแบตหมด ขณะเดินทาง
- ปุ่มบอกระดับไฟ 
- พร้อมขาตั้ง ด้านหลังเคส

ราคา 490บาทสีขาว  ** ส่งฟรีคะ (สินค้ามีจำนวนจำกัดคะ)
 




อีกรุ่น !! เคสแบต  ไอโฟน 5 + 5s  .... ความจุมาก  4200 mAh
การใช้งานเคสรุ่นนี้ ใส่แทนเคสทัั่วไปได้เลยคะ สำหรับไอโฟน 5 + 5s   เคสสามารถยึดตัว iPhone 5 + 5sกับเคสได้อย่างแน่นหนา และการถอดเข้าถอดออกก็ทำได้ไม่ยาก
ไม่ต้องคอยกังวน เรื่องแบตหมด ขณะเดินทาง
- ปุ่มบอกระดับไฟ 
- พร้อมขาตั้ง ด้านหลังเคส
- ด้านข้างมีช่องเสียบ USB -Output สามารถดึงไฟชาร์จเครื่องอื่นได้คะ

ราคา 690 บาทสีดำ + ขาว ให้เลือกคะ** ส่งฟรีคะ (สินค้ามีจำนวนจำกัดคะ)
     


ใหม่ ! เคสแบตฯ  Iphone Power Bank  สำหรับIphone  4 และ 4S กำลังไฟจุมากถึง 3000 mAh 
ความจุสูง 3000 mAh สีดำและ ขาว ใช้ดีไฟแรง
การใช้งานเคสรุ่นนี้ ใส่แทนเคสทัั่วไปได้เลยคะ สำหรับรุ่น iPhone 4  และ 4S   เคสสามารถยึดตัว iPhone 4 กับเคสได้อย่างแน่นหนา และการถอดเข้าถอดออกก็ทำได้ไม่ยาก
ไม่ต้องคอยกังวน เรื่องแบตหมด ขณะเดินทาง
** พิเศษ เคสด้านหลัง สามารถปรับเป็นขาตั้งได้คะ
** พร้องช่องเสียบ USB output เพื่อดึงไฟชาร์จเครื่องอื่นได้

ราคาพิเศษ 590 บาท **ส่งฟรี  (สีขาวและ ดำ ให้เลือกคะ)
       
------------------------------------------------

หูฟัง Smalltalk สายชาร์จ  ไอโฟน 5 + 5s +6+IPAD (ใช้ได้ทุกรุ่น)  .... สามารถเป็นไมค์สนทนา และ ปรับเสียง +,- ได้คะ 


 ราคา 150 บาท ** ส่งฟรีคะ (สินค้ามีจำนวนจำกัดคะ)
   

 USB+สายชาร์จ  แบบเก็บสาย ยืดหดได้ แบบสายกลม  (เลือกหัวได้คะ ไอโฟนทุกรุ่น +Ipad+ซัมซุง) 
เล็กพกพาง่าย ยืดหดได้พกพา สะดวกคะ  
ราคา 120  *ส่งฟรีคะ เลือกสีได้คะ
 

สายชาร์ไอโฟน + USB แบบเก็บสาย แบบคลอบใส+มีไฟ  (เลือกหัวได้คะ ไอโฟน5+6+7 +Ipad+ซัมซุง)
ใช้งานสะดวก ความยาว 1 เมตรคะ *
ราคา 140 บาท**ส่งฟรี
        

 สายชาร์แบบเก็บสาย 4 หัว ไอโฟน, ซัมซุง และ Sumsung GALAXY Note 3 + S4
ใช้งานสะดวก ความยาว 1 เมตรคะ 
เล็กพกพาง่าย ยืดหดได้พกพา สะดวกคะ 

ราคา 160 บาท **ส่งฟรี
  
  

PIDUN สายแท้ USB+สายชาร์จ แบบเก็บสาย ยืดหดได้   (เลือกหัวได้คะ ไอโฟน 4+ซัมซุง)
ยืดหดได้พกพา สะดวกคะ ทนคะ
ราคา 240  *ส่งฟรีคะ 
  

สายUSB+สายชาร์จ  ไอโฟน 4+5 + 5s +6+7+IPAD แท้   (เลือกหัวได้คะ)

ราคา 240  *ส่งฟรีคะ 
   

สายUSB+สายชาร์จ  ยาว 1 ม. แบบสายกลม   (เลือกหัวได้คะ ไอโฟนทุกรุ่น +Ipad+ซัมซุง)

ราคา 90  *ส่งฟรีคะ

   



สายUSB+สายชาร์จ แบบสายแบนเล็ก ยาว 1 ม.   (เลือกหัวได้คะ ไอโฟนทุกรุ่น +Ipad+ซัมซุง) 
ใช้งานดีสายไม่พันกัน
ราคา 90  *ส่งฟรีคะ 
  

 สายUSB+สายชาร์จ  มีไฟกระพริบรูปอมยิ้มแบบสายแบน ยาว 1 ม.    (เลือกหัวได้คะ ไอโฟน5+6+7+ซัมซุง) 
ใช้งานได้ดี สะดวกสบายในการเดินทางคะ จัดเก็บง่าย สีสันสดใส  

ราคา 150  *ส่งฟรีคะ 
   


 สายUSB+สายชาร์จไอโฟน  มีไฟกระพริบรูปอมยิ้มแบบสายแบน ยาว 2 ม.    (เลือกหัวได้คะไอโฟน 5 + 5s +6+7+IPAD)
ใช้งานได้ดี สะดวกสบายในการเดินทางคะ จัดเก็บง่าย สีสันสดใส 
ราคา 160  *ส่งฟรีคะ 
 


สายUSB+สายชาร์จ ไอโฟน แบบสายแบน ยาว 3 เมตร(  เลือกหัวได้คะ ไอโฟนทุกรุ่น +Ipad+ซัมซุง )
ใช้งานดี สายไม่พันกัน

ราคา 130  *ส่งฟรีคะ 
  


[color=DarkOrchid]สายUSB+สายชาร์จ Magnte สายสัั้นแบน แบบหัวแม่เหล็ก  (เลือกหัวได้คะ ไอโฟนทุกรุ่น +Ipad+ซัมซุง )
ใช้ง่ายพกพาสะดวก  หัวเป็นแม่เหล็กพับเก็บสะดวก 

ราคา 150 (เลือกสีได้คะ)*ส่งฟรีคะ 
    


 สายUSB+สายชาร์จ  แบบเกลียว  (เลือกหัวได้คะ  ไอโฟน 5 + 5s +6+7+IPAD + ซัมซุง)

ราคา 100  *ส่งฟรีคะ 
 


 บลูทูธในรถยนต์ Bluetooth รุ่น CAR G7 +Bluetooth FM Car Kit +อ่านการ์ด Micro SD 
    สามารถในการเชื่อมต่อกับโทรศัพท์ หรือ อุปกรณ์จำพวก iPad และ Tablet ต่างๆผ่าน Bluetooth
    และทำการส่งสัญญาณเสียง เข้าไปที่เครื่องเสียงรถยนต์ ทางช่อง AUX เพื่อใช้งานต่างๆ ไม่ว่าจะเป็น การรับสายโทรศัพท์
    หรือเล่นเพลงและหนังจากมือถือนั้นเอง แต่ข้อจำกัดของอุปกรณ์ที่กล่าวมาข้างต้นนั้นก็คือเครื่องเสียงของเราจะต้องมีช่อง Aux
                 การใช้งาน
     - ใช้งานเป็น Hands free เพื่อรับสายโทรศัพท์ได้
     - มีจอ LED เพื่อแสดงผล
     - มาพร้อมกับเทคโนโลยี D.S.P เพื่อเพิ่มคุณภาพเสียงและลดเสียงสะท้อน
     - build-in ด้วยเทคโนโลยี noise suppression (CVC) เพื่อลดเสียงรบกวนต่างๆ
     - รองรับ ช่อง USB สามารถใช้งานเล่นเพลงผ่าน USB ได้ และ ใช้ชาร์ตโทรศัพท์ ได้เช่นกัน ( output 5V/2.5A )
     - รองรับ MP3 และ WMA สำหรับการใช้งานผ่านช่อง USB
     - มีช่อง Line-in 3.5mm ( AUX )
     - รองรับการเชื่อมต่อกับอุปกรณ์สื่อสารต่างผ่าน Bluetooth
     - หากไม่ใช้งาน หน้าจอจะแสดงผลเป็น โวลท์มิเตอร์ เพื่อวัดระดับไฟฟ้าของช่องจุดบุหรี่
    สิ่งที่มาในกล่อง
    Modulator
    1 AUX เคเบิ้ล
    คู่มือการเรียนการสอน 1
วิธีใช้และเชื่อมต่อ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPVlPMGUJAo

ราคา 420 **ส่งฟรี

----------


## beeboy007

ค2
 เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>  www.begin007.com  <<< 

ใหม่ สายชาร์จ 2 in 1  (Remax) แบบหัวต่อ มีหัว micro usb และ iphone ในเส้นเดียว

-สายชาร์จ 2 หัวใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่นที่เป็นพอร์ต Micro USB หรือ Lightning Portx และ ไอโฟน 5, 5S, 6, 6S
-เป็นทั้งสายชาร์จและสายเชื่อมต่อข้อมูล
-สายแบบแบน
-คุณภาพดีกว่าสาย USB ทั่วไป
-ความยาวของสาย 1 เมตร

ราคา 220 บาท ส่งฟรี มี 2 สี สีดำ และสีขาว
   

ใหม่ สายUSB +ชาร์จ REMAX และ eloop สายกลม  (ยาว 2 เมตร)ไอโฟนทุกรุ่น +Ipad+ซัมซุง
USBถ่ายโอนข้อมูล+สายชาร์จ (SAFE CHARGE SPEED DATA CABLE)ถ่ายโอนข้อมูล และชาร์จไฟได้รวดเร็ว ทนใช้งานดี มีหลายสีให้เลือกคะ ** เลือกหัวได้คะ

ราคา 150 บาท ** ส่งฟรี (ขาว+น้ำเงิน+ชมพู+เหลือง+เขียว)
     

ใหม่ สายUSB +ชาร์จ REMAX สายกลม (ยาว 1 เมตร) ไอโฟน 4 +Ipad 
USBถ่ายโอนข้อมูล+สายชาร์จ (SAFE CHARGE SPEED DATA CABLE)ถ่ายโอนข้อมูล และชาร์จไฟได้รวดเร็ว ทนใช้งานดี มีหลายสีให้เลือกคะ * ไอโฟน 4 ยาว 1 เมตร

ราคา 140 บาท ** ส่งฟรี (ขาว+น้ำเงิน+ชมพู+เหลือง+เขียว)
   


ใหม่ สายUSB ชาร์จ REMAX หัวเคลือบ สายโพลีเมอร์เคลือบยางใส ไอโฟน 5+6+ Ipad + ซุมซุง 
USBถ่ายโอนข้อมูล+สายชาร์จ ถ่ายโอนข้อมูล และชาร์จไฟได้รวดเร็ว ทนต่อแรงดึง  คุณภาพดี ทนทาน แข็งแรง ใช้งานดี

ราคา 140 บาท ** ส่งฟรี (เลือกสีได้คะ เขียว ส้ม ฟ้า ขาว)
   


ใหม่ สายUSB+สายชาร์จ    2 in 1 แบบข้อหักงอ ยาว 1 เมตร   
ใช้งานง่าย หัวไอโฟน 5 + 5s + 6 +ipad+ ซัมซุง ลักษณะเป็นสายแบนคะ   ** แบบข้อ หักงอ เปลี่ยนหัวใช้งานสะดวก

ราคา 140 ** ส่งฟรี
 

 Remax Quick Charge & Data Cable สายชาร์จ Lightning for iPhone 5 / 5C / 5S / 6 / 6 Plus / iPad , ซัมซุง  (สายถัก) - สีดำ  ยาว 1 เมตร (เลือกหัวได้คะ)   
** เลือกหัวได้คะ ไอโฟน 5 , ซัมซัง ,ไอโฟน 4 ,ฺBB
-   ประเภทของการรับประกัน: Warranty 6 Months
    สายถักเส้นใยเหล็ก สีดำ ให้ความแข็งแกร่ง ทนทานที่สุด
    หัวจับใหญ่ หยิบจับง่าย คงทน ไม่ขาดง่าย
    ใช้โอนถ่ายข้อมูล และชาร์จไฟได้อย่างรวดเร็ว
    หัวต่อคุณภาพสูง ช่วยเพิ่มความเร็วและเสถียรภาพในการใช้งาน

ราคา 170 **ส่งฟรีคะ
    


สายUSB+สายชาร์จ  ฺBelkin   ยาว 1.2 เมตร ** ไอโฟน 5+6 +Ipad และ  ซัมซุง+ ฺฺBB  
    หัวจับใหญ่ หยิบจับง่าย คงทน ไม่ขาดง่าย
    ใช้โอนถ่ายข้อมูล และชาร์จไฟได้อย่างรวดเร็ว
    หัวต่อคุณภาพสูง ช่วยเพิ่มความเร็วและเสถียรภาพในการใช้งาน 

ราคา 170 บาท** ส่งฟรี (มีสีให้เลือก ขาว+ชมพู+ฟ้า+ดำ+ม่วง+น้ำตาล (คลาสสิค))
     

สายUSB+สายชาร์จ  GRIFFIN สายกลม ยาว 1 เมตร  **หัวซัมซุง  
    หัวจับใหญ่ หยิบจับง่าย คงทน ไม่ขาดง่าย
    ใช้โอนถ่ายข้อมูล และชาร์จไฟได้อย่างรวดเร็ว
    หัวต่อคุณภาพสูง ช่วยเพิ่มความเร็วและเสถียรภาพในการใช้งาน

ราคา 170 **ส่งฟรี  
[/url]  


สายUSB+สายชาร์จ  GRIFFIN สายแบน  ยาว 1 เมตร  **เลือกหัวได้คะ ไอโฟน4+4S + 5S+ 6 +Ipad+ ซัมซุง  
    หัวจับใหญ่ หยิบจับง่าย คงทน ไม่ขาดง่าย
    ใช้โอนถ่ายข้อมูล และชาร์จไฟได้อย่างรวดเร็ว
    หัวต่อคุณภาพสูง ช่วยเพิ่มความเร็วและเสถียรภาพในการใช้งาน

ราคา 180  **ส่งฟรี  (มีสี ขาว +ดำ)
  


สาย ซัมซุงมีไฟ ลายการ์ตูน มิกกี้เม้า แบบสั้น 
ใช้งานดี มีไฟ น่ารัก

  ราคา 180 **ส่งฟรีคะ
  

ใหม่ !  สายUSB+สายชาร์จแบบข้อต่อ 4 หัว 
สำหรับ สายชาร์จ ไอโฟน 5 + 5s +6+IPAD และ ซัมซุง BB ใช้งานสะดวกจับเก็บง่าย มาในรูปแบบ สามารถดึงออกจากข้อต่อ ใช้งานได้เลย

ราคา 180  *ส่งฟรีคะ  มี 3 สีให้เลือก


สายชาร์จซัมซุง หัวการ์ตูนน่ารัก มีไฟ
ใช้งานดี เก๋ ยาว 1 ม. 

ราคา 140  **ส่งฟรี
     

ใหม่ สร้อยข้อมือแม่เหล็กซิงค์ชาร์จข้อมูล ไมโครUSBเคเบิ้ลสำหรับiPhone 5 +ซัมซุง 

ราคา 160  ** ส่งฟรี (เลือกสีไ้ด้คะ)
   


เก๋ ๆ น่ารัก !สายUSB+สายชาร์จ   แบบเก็บสายคะ  **ลายน่ารักคะ (เลือกหัวได้คะ)
ใช้งานดีพกพาสะดวกคะ เลือกสีได้คะ มีหลายหัวให้เลือก ... สนใจเลือกลายมาได้เลยคะ มีหัวใหเเลือก หัวไอโฟน 3+4 และ ไอโฟน5 +6+ BB + ซัมซุง

ราคา150 ** ส่งฟรีคะ 
  

ใหม่ ! สายUSB+สายชาร์จสายแบน 3 หัว สำหรับ iphone 4,5,6 +Samsung + BB
เล็กพกพาง่าย ใช้งานได้ดี สะดวกสบายในการเดินทางคะ จัดเก็บง่าย สีสันสดใส
** มีหลายสีเลือกได้เลยคะ

ราคา 130  ** ส่งฟรีคะ
  

ใหม่ สายUSB หัวไฟ +สายไฟจุด สายชาร์จไอโฟน 5 + 5s +6+IPAD +ซัมซุง >>  (ยาว 1 เมตร)
เก๋ไม่เหมือนใคร ใช่งานสะดวก ให้แสงสว่างในที่มืด ใช่งานดีคะ

ราคา 140  ** ส่งฟรี (เลือกหัวได้คะ) มีสี ฟ้า เหลือง เขียว ชมพู ส้ม แดง น้ำเงิน เลือกสีได้คะ
  
  


ใหม่ สายUSBสายสั้น หัวไฟ +สายไฟจุด สายชาร์จไอโฟน 5 + 5s +6+IPAD +  
เก๋ไม่เหมือนใคร ใช่งานสะดวก ให้แสงสว่างในที่มืด ใช่งานดีคะ 

ราคา 120 **ส่งฟรีคะ มีสี ฟ้า เหลือง เขียว ชมพู ส้ม แดง น้ำเงิน เลือกสีได้คะ
  
   

ใหม่ สายชาร์จ ซัมซุงหัวคิดตี้+สายอมยิ้มมีไฟ
ใช้งานดีเก๋ไม่เหมือนใคร ยาว 1 ม.

ราคา 140  ** ส่งฟรี
 


ใหม่ สายชาร์จแบบมีไฟ แบบเกลียว  .. .เก๋มากคะ ยาว 1 เมตร ** เลือกหัวได้คะ  
มีหลายสีให้เลือก ทน ใช้งานดี  มีสีให้เลือกหลายสีคะ ฟ้า ,แดง ,น้ำเงิน,เขียว 

ราคา  170 ** ส่งฟรีคะ **เลือกหัวได้คะ ไอโฟน +Ipad + ซัมซุง + BB
  

ใหม่ สายชาร์จแบบมีไฟ  .. .เก๋มากคะ ยาว 1 เมตร 
มีหลายสีให้เลือก ทน ใช้งานดี  มีสีให้เหลือหลายสีคะ ฟ้า ,แดง ,น้ำเงินเขียว 

ราคา  170 ** ส่งฟรีคะ **เลือกหัวได้คะไอโฟน +Ipad + ซัมซุง + BB
    

สาย ไอโฟน 4 +4S + ซัมซุง(สายเชือก) **เลืกหัวได้คะ
ใช้งานดี ทน ไม่พันกัน เลือกสีได้คะ

  ราคา 90 **ส่งฟรีคะ
 
 

ใหม่ หัวชาร์จ Adapter ipad + USB + i5 + 6 + ipad พร้อมสายในตัว 
พร้อมสายในตัว ดีไซค์สวย ไม่เหมือนใคร ใช้งานสะดวก พกพาง่าย 

ราคา  350 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
    

คุ้มสุดๆๆ! ชุดชาร์จi ARUN  ไอโฟน 5+6 +Ipad (Input 1.5 A) ( ชุดชาร์จบ้าน 2 ชิ้น)  
ดีไซค์สวย เก๋ไก๋คะ ชาร์จได้เร็ว ใช้งานดีพกพาสะดวกคะ

ราคา  280 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
  


สายUSB+สายชาร์จ  ไอโฟน 4 + ซัมซุง (แบบหัวแยก2 หัว)

ราคา 100  ** ส่งฟรี
 



คุ้มสุดๆๆ! ชุดชาร์จ ไอโฟน ( ชุดชาร์จบ้าน 2 ชิ้น)  
=ชุดชาร์จiPhone หัวชาร์จบ้าน+สายชาร์จ USB  ชุดบ้าน 2 ชิ้นคะ ราคาเบาๆ คะ **เลือกหัวได้คะไอโฟน 4+5+6 +Ipad

ราคา 150  *ส่งฟรีคะ 
 


คุ้มสุดๆๆ!ชุดชาร์จ IPhone  ( ชุดรถ 2 ชิ้น)   
=ชุดชาร์จiPhone หัวชาร์จบ้าน+สายชาร์จ USB  ชุดรถ 2 ชิ้นคะ ราคาเบาๆ คะ **เลือกหัวได้คะไอโฟน 4+5+6 +Ipad

ราคา 150  *ส่งฟรีคะ 
  

คุ้มสุดๆๆ!ชุดชาร์จ  IPhone  ( ชุด 3ชิ้น)  
=ชุดหัวชาร์จบ้าน+สายชาร์จ+หัวชาร์จรถ ชุด 3 ชิ้นคะ ราคาเบาๆ คะ **เลือกหัวได้คะไอโฟน 4+5+6 +Ipad

ราคา 190  *ส่งฟรีคะ 
  

คุ้มสุดๆๆ!ชุดชาร์จ IPhone  ไอโฟน 5+6 +Ipad =ชุดหัวชาร์จบ้าน+สายชาร์จ (  2 ชิ้น)  Energy-saving compact wall Charger  for iPhone 5 และ Ipad mini 
ชุดชาร์จiPhone ไฟบ้าน และ ในรถ 2 ชิ้นคะ คุณภาพเยี่ยมคะ

+ สายชาร์จ เป็นสายUSB ได้คะ input 100-240V - Output 5V 1A
+ หัวชาร์จ ไฟบ้าน
คุ้มเลยคะ เล็กพกหาง่าย ใช้งานได้ดีคะ

ราคา 290  *ส่งฟรีคะ 



 ชุดต่อ ชาร์จ ไอโฟน4  เข้า  IPhone  ไอโฟน 5+6 +Ipad (Lightning to 30-pin Adapter)
ชุดต่อ ชาร์จ ไอโฟน4  เข้า ไอโฟน 5 โดยใช้สายชาร์จเชื่อมต่อได้คะ

ราคา 120  *ส่งฟรีคะ 
 

 ชุดต่อ ชาร์จ Micro USB เข้าหัว ไอโฟน5+6 
ใช้สาย Micro USB ( Samsung/Android) ต่อเข้าหัว ไอโฟน5+6 โดยใช้สายชาร์จเชื่อมต่อได้คะ

ราคา 120  *ส่งฟรีคะ 
 

 ชุดชาร์จรถ มาพร้อมสายIPhone   และเพิ่มเสียบ USB
ใช้งานดี สะดวกสบาย เพิ่มช่องชาร์จอีก1 ช่อง สามารถชาร์จได้ 2 เครื่องพร้อมกันคะ เสียบได้ทุกรุ่นคะ  


ราคา 200  *ส่งฟรีคะ 
 

 ชุดชาร์จรถ IPhone  ไอโฟน แบบสายยาว
ใช้งานดี สะดวกสบาย   **เลือกหัวได้คะไอโฟน 4+5+6 +Ipad

ราคา 100  *ส่งฟรีคะ 
 


ใหม่ หัวชาร์จ Adapter ipad + USB  ชุด 2 ชิ้น  (หัว+สายชาร์จ)
ใช้งานดี ทน ราคาไม่แพง หัวถอดได้ (เลือกหัวได้คะไอโฟน  4+ 5+6)

ราคา 340

----------


## beeboy007

ค333
 เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>  www.begin007.com  <<< 
ใหม่!Eloop E14 แท้ Power Bank 20000mAh  ( สาย USB  + ซองสักหลานอย่างดี eloop) 
    ความจุมากถึง 20,000 mAh
    ดีไซน์สุดหรู เคสอะลูมิเนียมอัลลอย พร้อมซองเก็บกำมะหยี่
    มีพอร์ต USB 2 ช่อง (DC 5.0V-1.0A และ 2.1A)
    ใช้กับ Tablet , SmartPhone ได้ทุกรุ่น
    สายชาร์จแบบสายแบน สีเทา ทนทาน ชาร์จไฟได้เร็ว
    เคสอลูมิเนียมอัลลอย ให้ความแข็งแกร่ง ทนทาน ไม่เป็นรอยง่าย

ราคา 650 ** ส่งฟรี
     


ใหม่! แบตสำรอง eloop E13 ความจุ 13000 แอม 
สามารถใช้งานได้กับ iPhone iPad Android และ Smartphone ทั่วไป (ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่นคะ)
- น้ำหนักเบา สวยงาม
- หัวชาร์จ 2 ช่อง (มีสายชาร์ต)
- Input กระแสไฟเข้า : DC 5.0V- 1 A 
- Output กระแสไฟออก : DC 5.0V-1 A 
- ขนาด : 153x73.5x14.5mm
- น้ำหนัก : 274g 

ราคา 480 บาท ** ส่งฟรี (เลือกสีได้คะ)
    


เยี่ยม.. แบตสำรอง MISTO E14 ความจุ 13,000mAh รุ่นใหม่ จอ LED  
 - บอดี้ดูเรียบหรู น้ำหนักเบา สามารถใช้งานได้กับ iPhone iPad Android และ Smartphone ทั่วไป    (ชาร์จได้ทุกรุ่น เพียงต่อสายชาร์จเข้ากับหัว USB)
- รุ่นใหม่ จอ LED แสดง สถานะ 
- มีไฟฉายในตัว
- หัวชาร์จ 2 ช่อง 
- หนา 1.5ซม. ยาว 15ซม. กว้าง 7ซม. ขนาดกระทัตรัดพกพาสะดวก

ราคา 550 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
   


แบตชาร์จสำรอง Power Bank พกพาแบบแท่ง พวงกุญแจ มีกลิ่นหอม  ความจุสูง 2600 mAh 
- ใช้ชาร์จมือถือไอโฟนและ Ipad+BB+โนเกีย+Samsung +กล้อง อื่นๆผ่านทางช่อง USB + ทุกรุ่นใช่มีสายชาร์จสามารถนำมาเชื่อมต่อชาร์จได้เลยคะ ใช้งานดี มาพร้อมสายห้อย พกพาสะดวก + พิเศษมีกลิ่นหอม ** สามารถใช้ได้กับทุกรุ่นคะ 


ราคาชิ้นเดียว 80** ส่งฟรีคะ ** ราคา พิเศษ3 ชิ้น 190
   

ใหม่ ! แบตสำรอง Remax 10,000 mAh จอLED Display Power Bank (หรู  ดีไซใหม่) 
ใช้งานดี ความจุเยอะ พกพาสะดวก 
Specifications:
- จอLED Display
- Capacity: 1000 0mAh
- Input: DC5V 1A
- Output: 5V 1A &5V 2.1A (2 ช่อง)

ราคา 520 บาท ** ส่งฟรี
  

ใหม่ ! แบตสำรอง Remax 30,000 mAh จอLED Display Power Bank (หรู  ดีไซใหม่)  
ใช้งานดี ความจุเยอะ พกพาสะดวก ความจุเยอะสุดๆๆ
Specifications:
- จอLED Display
- Capacity: 30000 0mAh
- Input: DC5V 1A
- Output: 5V 1A &5V 2.1A (2 ช่อง)

ราคา 780 บาท ** ส่งฟรี
   

ใหม่ !  แบตสำรอง Power Bank Parkman H60 ความจุ 6200 mAh (พลาสติก ABS อย่างดี เบาบางเฉียบ สีสันสดใส)  
คุณสมบัติ
ขณะชาร์จไฟเข้าแบตสํารองจะมีไฟสถานะ LED กระพริบไล่เรียงกันทั้ง 4 ดวงเพื่อแจ้งเตือนการชาร์จไฟเข้าแบตสํารอง เมื่อชาร์จไฟเข้าแบตสํารองจนเต็มไฟสถานะ LED ทั้ง 4 ดวงจะหยุดกระพริบทันที 
มีช่องจ่ายไฟ(Output) 2 พอร์ต(ซ้าย-ขวา)สามารถชาร์จได้พร้อมกัน รองรับทั้งมือถือ สมาร์ทโฟน แทบเล็ต และอุปกรณ์อื่นๆ ได้ทุกรุ่น
ใช้เทคโนโลยีระบบเซ็นเซอร์แทนปุ่มเปิด-ปิดเครื่อง เพียงแค่เขย่าตัวแบตสํารอง ระบบเซ็นเซอร์จะทํางาน(เปิดเครื่อง) ไฟสถานะแสดงขึ้นมาพร้อมใช้งานได้ทันที และหากไม่มีการใช้งานตัวเครื่องจะปิดการทํางานโดยอัตโนมัติ

 รายละเอียด
- รุ่น : PARKMAN H60
- กําลังไฟ : 6,200 mAh
- ประเภทแบตเตอรี่ : Lithium Ion Polymer 
- ชาร์จไฟเข้าแบตสํารอง : ประมาณ 6 ชั่วโมง
- ช่องจ่ายไฟ : USB 2 ช่อง
- กระแสไฟขาเข้า Input : DC 5V - 1A
- กระแสไฟขาออก(การจ่ายไฟ) Output 1 : DC 5V - 1A เหมาะสําหรับชาร์จอุปกรณ์มือถือ สมาร์ทโฟนทั่วไปทุกรุ่น
- กระแสไฟขาออก(การจ่ายไฟ) Output 2 : DC 5V - 2.1A(max) เหมาะสําหรับชาร์จแท็บเล็ตทุกรุ่น 
- การเช็คสถานะแบตสํารอง : ไฟ LED 4 ดวง(ระดับ) สามารถเขย่าตัวแบตสํารองเพื่อเช็คสถานะได้
- ขนาด : H.118mm. x L.64.5mm. x W.8.9mm. 
- นํ้าหนัก : 145 กรัม

ราคา 520 ** ส่งฟรี
     

ใหม่ !  แบตสำรองพกพา MI ใช้ได้ทุกรุ่นคะ ความจุ 10,400แอม  
คุณสมบัติ

- มีไฟกระพริบแสดงสถานะว่ากำลังชาร์จไฟเข้า
- เครื่องสำรองไฟแบบ Li-on มีความจุ 10,400 แอม
- iPhone 5, iPhone 4s, iPhone 4, iPhone 3Gs, iPhone 3G, iPod, Ipad, Samsung, Nokia, PSP, เครื่องเล่น MP3, เครื่องเล่น MP4 และได้ทุกรุ่น
- มีช่องชาร์จ (USB) x 1 ช่องอุปกรณ์ต่อพ่วง :  สาย Micro USB cable
- เต้าเสียบไฟบ้าน : USB Power Adapter ( ตามชุดไม่มีมาให้ สามารถใช้ของ iPhone หรือรุ่นอื่นๆ ได้ )

ราคา 390 บาท **ส่งฟรีคะ
 




ใหม่ ! แบตเตอรี่สำรองพกพา GOLF ความจุ 5000 แอม ใช้ได้กับทุกรุ่นคะ

 ความจุแบตเตอรี่: 5,000 mAh
- ประเภทแบตเตอรี่: Lithium ion
- Input :5V, 0.8A
- Output : 5V, 1A
- ใช้เวลาชาร์ต: 6-7 ชั่วโมง
- ใช้ชาร์ตมือถือได้ทุกรุ่นคะ
- ขนาด:82 x 41 x 22 mm น้ำหนัก:110 กรัม
- มีไฟ LED เพื่อแสดงสถานะขณะชาร์จสีแดง
- รองรับทุกอุปกรณ์ที่ชาร์ตไฟด้วยผ่าน USB port
- มีระบบป้องกันและตัดไฟเมื่อชาร์ตไฟเต็มแล้ว
- แถมสายชาร์จ Micro USB

ราคา 230 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
ใหม่!  POWER Charger  แบตชาร์จพกพาทุกรุ่น จุเยอะสุดๆ 20,000  mAh  ...
คุณสมบัติเด่น 
- เครื่องสำรองไฟแบบ Li-on มีความจุสุงถึง  20,000 จุเยอะสุดๆ
- ใช้ชาร์จมือถือไอโฟนและ Ipad+BB+โนเกีย+Samsung +กล้อง อื่นๆผ่านทางช่อง USB + ทุกรุ่น (หรือถ้ามีสายชาร์จสามารถนำมาเชื่อมต่อชาร์จได้คะ)
- พกพาสะดวก
- มีช่องชาร์จ (USB) x 2 ช่อง  (แถมพร้อมหัวชาร์จต่อเข้ามือถือ)
- มีไฟบอกระดับแบตด้านหน้า 


ราคา 690 ** ส่งฟรีคะ (สินค้ามีจำนวนจำกัดคะ)
 


ใหม่! อีกรุ่น  POWER Charger  แบตชาร์จพกพาทุกรุ่น จุเยอะสุดๆ 30,000  mAh  ...
คุณสมบัติเด่น 
- เครื่องสำรองไฟแบบ Li-on มีความจุสุงถึง  30,000 จุเยอะสุดๆ
- ใช้ชาร์จมือถือไอโฟนและ Ipad+BB+โนเกีย+Samsung +กล้อง อื่นๆผ่านทางช่อง USB + ทุกรุ่น (หรือถ้ามีสายชาร์จสามารถนำมาเชื่อมต่อชาร์จได้คะ)
- พกพาสะดวก
- มีช่องชาร์จ (USB) x 2 ช่อง  (แถมพร้อมหัวชาร์จต่อเข้ามือถือ)
- มีไฟบอกระดับแบตด้านหน้า 


ราคา 780 ** ส่งฟรีคะ (สินค้ามีจำนวนจำกัดคะ)
  

แบตชาร์จสำรองพกพา หัวชาร์จ 2 ช่อง ความจุสูง 5000 mAh    ( สินค้ามีจำนวนจำกัดคะ )
แบตชาร์จสำรองพกพาไอโฟนและ Ipad+BB+โนเกีย+HTC+ซัมซุง+LG+Smart phone+Motorols +PSP+MP3/4+DV+p1000+กล้อง มีหัวชาร์จ 1 ช่อง ความจุสูง 5000 mAh 
ความจุเยอะๆๆมากๆๆ ไม่ต้องห่วงคะ ไม่ต้องกังวนเรื่องแบตหมดเลยคะ ออกนอกสถานที่ได้สบายเลยคะ


คุณสมบัติเด่น
- เครื่องสำรองไฟแบบ Li-on มีความจุสุงถึง 5000 mAh
- ใช้ชาร์จมือถือไอโฟนและ Ipad+BB+โนเกีย+HTC+ซัมซุง+LG+Smart phone+Motorols +PSP+MP3/4+DV+p1000+กล้อง อื่นผ่านทางช่อง USB
- พกพาสะดวก
- มีช่องชาร์จ (USB) x 2 ช่อง ทำให้สามารถชาร์จอุปกรณ์ได้ 2 เครื่องพร้อมกัน (พร้อมหัวต่อ  7 หัว)


ราคา 420-  ** ส่งฟรีคะ(สินค้ามีจำนวนจำกัดคะ)
  


ใหม่! Power Bank  แบตชาร์จพกพาทุกรุ่น ความจุ 5,600  mAh  ...  

คุณสมบัติเด่น
- น้ำหนักเบา บางเฉียบ
- เครื่องสำรองไฟแบบ Li-on มีความจุ 5,600 
- ใช้ชาร์จมือถือไอโฟนและ Ipad+BB+โนเกีย+Samsung +กล้อง อื่นๆผ่านทางช่อง USB + ทุกรุ่น (หรือถ้ามีสายชาร์จสามารถนำมาเชื่อมต่อชาร์จได้คะ)
- พกพาสะดวก
- มีช่องชาร์จ (USB) x 1 ช่อง  (แถมพร้อมหัวชาร์จต่อเข้ามือถือ ไอโฟน 4+4S+5+5S+IPAD+ซัมซุง+BB)
- มีไฟบอกระดับแบตด้านหน้า +ไฟฉาย

ราคา 280 ** ส่งฟรีคะ (เลือกสีได้คะ)
 

ใหม่! Power Bank  แบตชาร์จพกพาทุกรุ่น ความจุ 8,800  mAh  ...
คุณสมบัติเด่น 
- น้ำหนักเบา 
- เครื่องสำรองไฟแบบ Li-on มีความจุ  8,800 
- ใช้ชาร์จมือถือไอโฟนและ Ipad+BB+โนเกีย+Samsung +กล้อง อื่นๆผ่านทางช่อง USB + ทุกรุ่น (หรือถ้ามีสายชาร์จสามารถนำมาเชื่อมต่อชาร์จได้คะ)
- พกพาสะดวก
- มีช่องชาร์จ (USB) x 2 ช่อง  (แถมพร้อมหัวชาร์จต่อเข้ามือถือ ไอโฟน 4+4S+5+5S+IPAD+ซัมซุง+BB)
- มีไฟบอกระดับแบตด้านหน้า +ไฟฉาย


ราคา 390 ** ส่งฟรีคะ (เลือกสีได้คะ)
   


ใหม่ ! Power Bank  แบตชาร์จพกพาทุกรุ่น ความจุ 5,600  mAh  ... รุ่นนี้มาพร้อมสายไอโฟน 5 คะ
คุณสมบัติเด่น 
- น้ำหนักเบา กระทัดรัด ขนาดเล็ก
- เครื่องสำรองไฟแบบ Li-on มีความจุ  5,600 mAh 
- ใช้ชาร์จมือถือไอโฟนและ Ipad+BB+โนเกีย+Samsung +กล้อง อื่นๆผ่านทางช่อง USB + ทุกรุ่น (หรือถ้ามีสายชาร์จสามารถนำ  มาเชื่อมต่อชาร์จได้คะ)
- พกพาสะดวก
- พร้อมช่องชาร์จ (USB) x 1 ช่อง + (อุปกรณ์สายชาร์จแบต) + หัวชาร์จ ไอโฟน 4+ 4S+ 5 + BB +ซัมซัง  (ตามรูปเลยคะ)
- มีไฟและตัวเลข บอกระดับแบตด้านหน้า + ไฟฉายในตัว 


ราคา 290 ** ส่งฟรีคะ เลือกสีได้คะ
  


แบตชาร์จสำรอง Power Bank พกพาแบบแท่ง เก๋มากคะ สามารถใช้ได้กับทุกรุ่นคะ ความจุสูง 5200 mAh  สีสันสดใส

- ใช้ชาร์จมือถือไอโฟนและ Ipad+BB+โนเกีย+Samsung +กล้อง อื่นๆผ่านทางช่อง USB + ทุกรุ่นใช่มีสายชาร์จสามารถนำมาเชื่อมต่อชาร์จได้เลยคะ ใช้งานดี มาพร้อมสายห้อย พกพาสะดวก + พิเศษมีกลิ่นหอม



ราคา 300 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
  

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

แบตชาร์จสำรองพกพา .. Power Bank  - GUMI  หัวชาร์จ 1 ช่อง  5200 mAh  
ใช้งานดีเยี่ยม มีไฟบอกระดับแบตด้านหน้า+ไฟฉาย เล็กพกพาสะดวก มาพร้อมหัวชาร์จหลายหัว ขนาดเล็ก+น้ำหนักเบาคะ

คุณสมบัติเด่น
- เครื่องสำรองไฟแบบ Li-on มีความจุสุงถึง 5200 mAh
- ใช้ชาร์จมือถือไอโฟนและ Ipad+BB+โนเกีย+กล้อง อื่นๆผ่านทางช่อง USB (หรือถ้ามีสายชาร์จสามารถนำมาเชื่อมต่อชาร์จได้คะ)
- พกพาสะดวก 
- มีช่องชาร์จ (USB) x 1 ช่อง  (พร้อมหัว 4 หัว)
-  มีไฟบอกระดับแบตด้านหน้า+ไฟฉาย


ราคา 620-  ** ส่งฟรีคะ(สินค้ามีจำนวนจำกัดคะ)
 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 แบตชาร์จสำรองพกพา . Power Bank  หัวชาร์จ 2 ช่อง ความจุสูง 10,000 mAh  

แบตชาร์จสำรองพกพาไอโฟนและ Ipad+BB+โนเกีย+HTC+ซัมซุง+LG+Smart phone+Motorols +PSP+MP3/4+DV+p1000+กล้อง มีหัวชาร์จ 2 ช่อง ความจุสูง 10,000 mAh
ความจุเยอะๆๆมากๆๆ ไม่ต้องห่วงคะ ไม่ต้องกังวนเรื่องแบตหมดเลยคะ ออกนอกสถานที่ได้สบายเลยคะ

คุณสมบัติเด่น
- เครื่องสำรองไฟแบบ Li-on มีความจุสุงถึง 10,000mAh
- ใช้ชาร์จมือถือไอโฟนและ Ipad+BB+โนเกีย+HTC+ซัมซุง+LG+Smart phone+Motorols +PSP+MP3/4+DV+p1000+กล้อง อื่นผ่านทางช่อง USB
- พกพาสะดวก
- มี สวิตซ์ ปิด+เปิด
- มีช่องชาร์จ (USB) x 2 ช่อง ทำให้สามารถชาร์จอุปกรณ์ได้ 2 เครื่องพร้อมกัน (พร้อมหัวต่อหลายหัว )

ราคา 850 ** ส่งฟรี (สีดำคะ) 
 


ใหม่! แบตสำรอง Panda Power Bank  ความจุ 5200mah    (ชาร์จได้ทุกรุ่น เพียงต่อสายชาร์จเข้ากับหัว USB)
ดีไซน์ สวย น่ารัก ใช้งานดี  น้ำหนักเบา สามารถใช้งานได้กับ iPhone iPad Android และ Smartphone ทั่วไป    (ชาร์จได้ทุกรุ่น เพียงต่อสายชาร์จเข้ากับหัว USB)
- หัวชาร์จ 1 ช่อง คะ น่ารักไม่เหมอืนใครคะ
- ความจุ 5200 แอม


ราคา 320  ** ส่งฟรีคะ

    

ใหม่! แบตสำรอง  Power Bank  ความจุ 6000 mah + มาพร้อมปลั๊กเสียบในตัว ถอดหัวได้   (ชาร์จได้ทุกรุ่น เพียงต่อสายชาร์จเข้ากับหัว USB)
พกพาสะดวก เหมาะกับผู้ที่รักในการใช้งานสมาร์ทโฟนและแทปเล็ตที่ต้องการใช้งานอย่างต่อเนื่อง ไม่ต้องกังวลว่าแบตจะหมดอย่างแน่นอน มาพร้อมปลั๊กเสียบในตัว ถอดหัวได้ ง่ายต่อการเดินทาง


ราคา 410 บาท ** ส่งฟรีคะ
   


**Bluetooth ของทางร้านทุกรุ่น สามารถเชื่อมต่อมือถือได้ทุกรุ่นคะ( รุ่นที่มี Bluetooth)
   >>เช่น   ไอโฟน BB , HTC , โนเกีย ,ซัมซุง และ อื่นๆ  

ใหม่   บลูทูธ Spot ไร้สาย Bluetooth b Beats by dr.dre  (เป็นหุฟังไร้สาย ฟังเพลง + สนธนาได้)   (สนทนา+ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ ใช้งานสะดวก) 
ใช้งานสะดวก ออกกำลังการเดินทาง พกพาง่าย **ใช้กับมือถือ ที่มี bluetooth ได้ทุกรุ่น 

คุณสมบัติ
- ฟังเพลงผ่านบลูทูธ V2.1 พร้อมไฟแสดงสถานะการทำงาน
- เป็นแฮนด์ฟรีในตัวใช้สนทนาได้
- ดีไซน์แนวสปอร์ต ไม่ต้องมีสายเกะกะ
- แบตเตอรี่ Li-ion 460 mAh
- สนทนาต่อเนื่องนาน 5-8 ชม. สแตนบายสูงสุดนาน 240 ชม.
- อุปกรณ์ สายชาร์จ + หัวชาร์จ คะ

ราคา 590 บาท เลือกสีได้คะ ขาว,ดำ
    


ใหม่ ! Bluetooth ไร้สาย Galaxy-S5 - HD503 (สนทนา+MP3)*ใช้ได้กับทุกรุ่นคะ 
ไร้สายสามารถเชื่อมต่อได้กับทุกรุ่น เสียงเบสดีเยี่ยม  รับสายปรับเปลี่ยน เพลงได้ 
SONY STAY WITH MUSIC FOR DAYS AND  DAYS
Bluetooth version :2.1.0+EDR
Operation distance:10 m
์Nominal Charging Time 2-3 hours
Talk Time: Up to 10 hours


ราคา 640 **ส่งฟรี

----------


## beeboy007

ค44
 เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>  www.begin007.com  <<< 
**Bluetooth ไร้สาย ของทางร้านทุกรุ่น สามารถเชื่อมต่อมือถือได้ทุกรุ่นคะ( รุ่นที่มี Bluetooth)
   >>เช่น   ไอโฟน ,ซัมซุง ,IPAD ,IPad , BB , HTC , โนเกีย ,ซัมซุง และ อื่นๆ  

ใหม่ ! REMAX RB-T9 หูฟังบลูทูธ Bluetooth HD Voice Small talk(ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง) **ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่นคะ
REMAX RB-T9 หูฟังบลูทูธ Bluetooth HD Voice Small talk
(ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง)
-ผลิตจากพลาสติก ABS มีน้ำหนังเบาและทนทานต่อการใช้งาน
-ตัดเสียงรบกวนได้ดีเยี่ยม ทำให้ได้ยินเสียงคู่สนทนาได้ชัดเจน
-มาพร้อมเทคโนโลยี HD Voice ให้คุณภาพเสียงดีเยี่ยม เสียงใส และคมชัด
-มีปุ่มสำหรับเปิด-ปิดและเพิ่ม-เสียงลดอยู่ด้านข้าง
-สนทนาได้ต่อเนื่องยาว 5 ชม.
-เล่นเพลงต่อเนื่องได้นานถึง 4 ชม.
-แสตนด์บายได้ยาวนานถึง 100 ชม.
-สามารถเชื่อมต่อกับสมาร์ทโฟนพร้อมกันได้ 2 เครื่อง
-ระยะการเชื่อมต่อได้ไกลสุดถึง 100 เมตร
-ใช้งานไร้สายผ่านระบบ Bluetooth 4.1
-ใส่สบาย ไม่เจ็บหู
-น้ำหนักเบาเพียง 6-9 กรัม
-ขนาดโดยประมาณ 3x6x10 ซม.

-อุปกรณ์ภายใสกล่อง
กระเป๋าใส่อุปกรณ์ 1 อัน
ที่เกี่ยวหู Ear hook 1 อัน
จุกยางหูฟัง
สายชาร์จ Micro USB 1 เส้น
คู่มือการใช้งาน

ราคา 470 ** ส่งฟรี มี 3 สีให้เลือกคะ
     

ใหม่ ! Beats by dr dre tour bluetooth headset (ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง) **ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่นคะ
คุณสมบัติ ปุ่มกดรับ-วางสายโทรศัพท์ และปรับเสียง+,- เพิ่ม-ลดเสียงได้อย่างสะดวกและง่ายดายคะ เทคโนโลยีล่าสุด เพื่อการฟังเพลงในระบบ Stereo อย่างเต็มรูปแบบ
 ยังสามารถอัพเกรดหูฟัง ด้วยตัวคุณเองง่ายๆ สามารถฟังเพลงผ่านตัวBluetooth หรือ หูฟังได้ หูฟังถอดเปลี่ยนหูฟังได้ตามต้องการ ด้วยหูฟัง เท่านี้คุณเอง ก็สามารถฟังเพลงเพราะๆ ผ่านโทรศัพท์ของคุณ ได้แล้วล่ะคะ

 รายระเอียดสินค้า
- ระบบเสียง สเตอริโอเซอร์ราวน์
- รองรับระบบ A2DP ทำให้ท่านสามารถรับฟัง MP3 จากมือถือ (บลูทูธที่ไม่มีระบบนี้ถ้าใช้กับมือถือจีนจะทำได้เพียงใช้สนทนาอย่างเดียว)

ลักษณะเด่นของสินค้า
1.design สวย หรูหรา ทันสมัย
2.สามารถใช้งานมือถือทุกรุ่นที่รองรับระบบ bluetooth
3.ตัวนี้เป็น bluetooth version 3.0+EDR
4.สามารถคุยได้นานถึง 5 ชั่วโมง
5.สามารถ standby ได้นานถึง 80 ชั่วโมง
6.ตัดเสียงรบกวนภายนอกได้อย่างดีเยี่ยม
7.นำหนักเบาสวมใส่สบาย
8. สามารถเชื่อมต่อกับโทรศัพท์ได้ทุดรุ่นทุกยี่ห้อ
****อุปกรณ์ หูฟังแบบหูเดียว+ที่คล้องเกี่ยว+สายชาร์จ

ราคา 450 **ส่งฟรี
     


Bluetoothไร้สาย Iphone6 headset รุ่นล่าสุด (ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง)
ลักษณะเด่นของสินค้า
- (ฟังงเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง ** เชื่อมต่อได้ทุกรุ่นคะ
- design สวย หรูหรา ทันสมัย  และคุณภาพของเสียงที่เทียบเท่ากับยี่ห้อดังๆได้เลยทีเดียว
- มีสวิตช์ ปิดเปิด ใช้งานง่าย
- สามารถใช้งานมือถือทุกรุ่นที่รองรับระบบ bluetooth
- ตัวนี้เป็น bluetooth version 3.0/4.0+EDR
- สามารถคุยได้นานถึง 14 ชั่วโมง
- สามารถ standby ได้นาน 330 hours
- สามารถเชื่อมต่อกับโทรศัพท์ได้ทุดรุ่นทุกยี่ห้อ
**อุปกรณ์ หูฟังแบบหูเดียว+ที่คล้องเกี่ยว+สายชาร์จ

ราคา 430 **ส่งฟรีคะ (สีดำ)
    


ใหม่ !  BluetoothSamsung galaxy S4(รุ่น HM155) (ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง) **ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่นคะ
ดีไซน์สวยงาม ทันสมัย  ** เชื่อมต่อได้ทุกรุ่นคะ
ขนาดเล็ก กระทัดรัด และมีน้ำหนักเบา 
ใช้เชื่อมต่อกับโทรศัพท์มือถือที่มี Bluetooth
ตัวนี้เป็น bluetooth version 3.0+EDR  ใหม่ล่าสุด
- ปรับเสียงด้านข้าง+ฟังเพลงได้
- สามารถคุยได้นานถึง 5 ชั่วโมง 
- สามารถ standby ได้นานถึง 80 ชั่วโมง
- สามารถเชื่อมต่อกับโทรศัพท์ได้ทุดรุ่นทุกยี่ห้อ
****อุปกรณ์ ที่คล้องเกี่ยว+สายชาร์จ

ราคา 360 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
   


Bluetooth ไร้สาย Iphone  ล่าสุดใช้ได้ทุกรุ่น (ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง) **ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่นคะ
ลักษณะเด่นของสินค้า
- (งเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง ** เชื่อมต่อได้ทุกรุ่นคะ
- design สวย หรูหรา ทันสมัย  และคุณภาพของเสียงที่เทียบเท่ากับยี่ห้อดังๆได้เลยทีเดียว
- มีสวิตช์ ปิดเปิด ใช้งานง่าย
- สามารถใช้งานมือถือทุกรุ่นที่รองรับระบบ bluetooth
- ตัวนี้เป็น bluetooth version 3.0/4.0+EDR
- สามารถคุยได้นานถึง 14 ชั่วโมง
- สามารถ standby ได้นาน 330 hours
- สามารถเชื่อมต่อกับโทรศัพท์ได้ทุดรุ่นทุกยี่ห้อ
**อุปกรณ์ หูฟังแบบหูเดียว+ที่คล้องเกี่ยว+สายชาร์จ

ราคา 420 **ส่งฟรีคะ (สีขาว และ ดำ)
   

Bluetoothไร้สาย Iphone  ทรงหยดน้ำ (ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง) **ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่นคะ
ลักษณะเด่นของสินค้า
- (ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง ** เชื่อมต่อได้ทุกรุ่นคะ
- design สวย หรูหรา ทันสมัย บาง และคุณภาพของเสียงที่เทียบเท่ากับยี่ห้อดังๆได้เลยทีเดียว
- สามารถใช้งานมือถือทุกรุ่นที่รองรับระบบ bluetooth
- ตัวนี้เป็น bluetooth version 3.0/4.0+EDR
- สามารถคุยได้นานถึง 14 ชั่วโมง
- สามารถ standby ได้นาน 300 hours
- สามารถเชื่อมต่อกับโทรศัพท์ได้ทุดรุ่นทุกยี่ห้อ
**อุปกรณ์ หูฟังแบบหูเดียว+ที่คล้องเกี่ยว+สายชาร์จ

ราคา 400 **ส่งฟรีคะ (สีขาว และ ดำ)
     

Bluetooth SAMSUNG R12 (High-Quality headset) (ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง) **ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่นคะ

ลักษณะเด่นของสินค้า
- (ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง ** เชื่อมต่อได้ทุกรุ่นคะ
- design สวย หรูหรา ทันสมัย บาง และคุณภาพของเสียงที่เทียบเท่ากับยี่ห้อดังๆได้เลยทีเดียว
- สามารถใช้งานมือถือทุกรุ่นที่รองรับระบบ bluetooth
- ตัวนี้เป็น bluetooth version 4.0+EDR
- สามารถคุยได้นานถึง 8 ชั่วโมง
- สามารถ standby ได้นานถึง 80 ชั่วโมง 
- สามารถเชื่อมต่อกับโทรศัพท์ได้ทุดรุ่นทุกยี่ห้อ
**อุปกรณ์ หูฟังแบบหูเดียว+ที่คล้องเกี่ยว+สายชาร์จ

ราคา 350 **ส่งฟรีคะ (สีขาว และ ดำ)
   


Bluetooth SAMSUNG R13 (High-Quality headset) (ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง) **ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่นคะ

ลักษณะเด่นของสินค้า
- ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง** เชื่อมต่อได้ทุกรุ่นคะ
- design สวย หรูหรา ทันสมัย บาง และคุณภาพของเสียงที่เทียบเท่ากับยี่ห้อดังๆได้เลยทีเดียว
- สามารถใช้งานมือถือทุกรุ่นที่รองรับระบบ bluetooth
- ตัวนี้เป็น bluetooth version 4.0+EDR
- สามารถคุยได้นานถึง 8 ชั่วโมง
- สามารถ standby ได้นานถึง 80 ชั่วโมง 
- สามารถเชื่อมต่อกับโทรศัพท์ได้ทุดรุ่นทุกยี่ห้อ
**อุปกรณ์ หูฟังแบบหูเดียว+ที่คล้องเกี่ยว+สายชาร์จ

ราคา 350 **ส่งฟรีคะ (สีขาว และ ดำ)
    

ใหม่หรู !!Bluetooth Galaxy S4 Music Streaming  (ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง) **ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่นคะ

ลักษณะเด่นของสินค้า
- ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง ** เชื่อมต่อได้ทุกรุ่นคะ
- design สวย หรูหรา ทันสมัย บาง และคุณภาพของเสียงที่เทียบเท่ากับยี่ห้อดังๆได้เลยทีเดียว
- สามารถใช้งานมือถือทุกรุ่นที่รองรับระบบ bluetooth
- ตัวนี้เป็น bluetooth version 3.0+EDR
- สามารถ คุยต่อเนื่องนาน 5ชั่วโมง
- สามารถ standby ได้นานถึง 80 ชั่วโมง 
- สามารถเชื่อมต่อกับโทรศัพท์ได้ทุดรุ่นทุกยี่ห้อ
**อุปกรณ์ หูฟังแบบหูเดียว+ที่คล้องเกี่ยว+สายชาร์จ

 ราคา 440 ** ส่งฟรี (สีขาว+ดำ)
    

ใหม่หรู !!Bluetooth Galaxy S4 Music (ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง) **ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่นคะ

ลักษณะเด่นของสินค้า
- ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง  ** เชื่อมต่อได้ทุกรุ่นคะ
- design สวย หรูหรา ทันสมัย บาง และคุณภาพของเสียงที่เทียบเท่ากับยี่ห้อดังๆได้เลยทีเดียว
- สามารถใช้งานมือถือทุกรุ่นที่รองรับระบบ bluetooth
- ตัวนี้เป็น bluetooth version 2.1+EDR
- สามารถคุยได้นานถึงรอรับสุงสุด 100 ชั่วโมง คุยต่อเนื่องนาน 7ชั่วโมง
- สามารถเชื่อมต่อกับโทรศัพท์ได้ทุดรุ่นทุกยี่ห้อ
**อุปกรณ์ หูฟังแบบหูเดียว+ที่คล้องเกี่ยว+สายชาร์จ

 ราคา 430 ** ส่งฟรี (เลือกสีได้คะ ขาว,ดำ)
   



ใหม่  
ใหม่!! Bluetooth Monster Beats Studio (Headphone) สีขาว+ กล่อง   (ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ + Bluetooth สนทนาได้) **ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่นคะ
สนทนาชัดเจน ฟังเพลง+ สนมนาได้ดีเยี่ยม  ** เชื่อมต่อได้ทุกรุ่นคะ
หูฟัง Bluetooth รุ่นนี้เหมาะสำหรับคนชอบเสียงเบสแน่นๆ ออกทุกเม็ด ทุ้ม กลาง แหลม ออกชัด  รายละเอียดครบ ทั้งเบส และ บีท ใช้ง่ายดี เสียงดี 


ราคา 650 **ส่งฟรีคะ

   

ใหม่   Headset Bluetooth LG HBS-700 บลูทูธ Spot ไร้สาย  (ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ + Bluetooth สนทนาได้)
ด้วยการออกแบบที่ไม่เหมือนใคร ใช้คล้องคอแทนการเกี่ยวหู ทำให้ไม่เมื่อยหูเมื่อฟังไปนานๆ และเป็นแบบไร้สาย ไม่มีสายเกะกะยุ่งยาก ออกแบบได้สวยงาม และมีน้ำหนักที่เบา มีปุ่ม รับสาย/วางสาย Play/pause ปุ่ม เลื่อนเพลง Next/Previous และปุ่มปรับ Volume +/- เสียงได้เลย
เหมาะสำหรับการออกกำลังกาย การวิ่ง หรือ ออกนอกสถานที่   ยางไม่ซับเหงื่อ และไม่เหม็น ทำความสะอาดง่าย 

-จุกหูฟังเป็นแบบ IN Ear เสียงลอดออกมาให้คนข้างๆ ได้ยินน้อยมาก  ** เชื่อมต่อได้ทุกรุ่นคะ
-มีไมโครโฟนที่สายคล้องคอ สามารถกดรับโทรศัพท์ หรือ โทรออกสายล่าสุด ได้ทันที
-ปุ่มปิด+เปิด อยู่ที่สายคล้องคอใช้งานง่าย
- มีไฟแสดงแบตเตอรี่ใช้งานง่าย
-ใช้งานต่อเนื่องได้สูงสุด 8-10 ชม.
-เชื่อมต่อมือถือ + Android + ipad ได้ทุกรุ่น
-ระบบเสียง Stereo เสียงดีมากคะ ชัดเจนครบทุกรายละเอียดของเสียงไม่ว่าจะใช้ฟังเพลงหรือว่าสนทนา
-มีแม่เหล็กไว้สำหรับให้เก็บหูฟัง
-ตัวโครงเป็น Silicone ปรับสายให้ยาวสั้นได้
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgwAeBAPWBw


ราคา 620 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
     


ใหม่ !  iP5s Wireless Bluetooth Handsfree Headset for Apple iPhone (ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ + Bluetooth สนทนาได้)

100% แบรนด์ใหม่และคุณภาพสูง หูแบบหูตะขอ  ** เชื่อมต่อได้ทุกรุ่นคะ
- สามารถเชื่อมต่อโทรศัพท์มือถือ 2 เครื่อง
- บลูทูธ เวอร์ชั่น: V2.1+EDR
- โหมดแฮนด์ฟรี, ชุดหูฟังโหมดโปรไฟล์ A2DP
- ช่วงการส่ง: 10 เมตร
- ระยะเวลาสนทนาและเวลาเพลง: สูงสุด 5hours
- เวลาสแตนด์บายได้ถึง 80hours
- เวลาในการชาร์จ: 2 ชั่วโมง
- สามารถเชื่อมต่อกับโทรศัพท์ได้ทุดรุ่นทุกยี่ห้อ
**อุปกรณ์ หูฟังแบบหูเดียว+ที่คล้องเกี่ยว+สายชาร์จ
สี: สีดำ, สีขาว


ราคา 360 ** ส่งฟรี
   



ใหม่ ! Bluetooth GOLF Headset (ฟังเพลง MP3 ได้ +เชื่อมต่อกับมือถือได้พร้อมๆกัน 2 เครื่อง)*ใช้ได้กับทุกรุ่นคะ 
ดีไซน์สวยงาม ทันสมัย  ** เชื่อมต่อได้ทุกรุ่นคะ
ขนาดเล็ก กระทัดรัด และมีน้ำหนักเบา 6.7 กรัม ขนาด 50*15.05*19.5 mm
ใช้เชื่อมต่อกับโทรศัพท์มือถือที่มี Bluetooth
ตัวนี้เป็น bluetooth version 4.0+EDR  ใหม่ล่าสุด
- ปรับเสียงด้านข้าง+ฟังเพลงได้
- สามารถคุยได้นานถึง 4 ชั่วโมง
- สามารถ standby ได้นานถึง 80 ชั่วโมง
- สามารถเชื่อมต่อกับโทรศัพท์ได้ทุดรุ่นทุกยี่ห้อ
****อุปกรณ์ ที่คล้องเกี่ยว+สายชาร์จ

ราคา 290 ** ส่งฟรีคะ (สีขาว,ดำ)
       

ใหม่ ! Bluetooth SAMSUNG  **ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่นคะ
ดีไซน์สวยงาม ทันสมัย
ขนาดเล็ก กระทัดรัด และมีน้ำหนักเบา  ** เชื่อมต่อได้ทุกรุ่นคะ
ใช้เชื่อมต่อกับโทรศัพท์มือถือที่มี Bluetooth
ตัวนี้เป็น bluetooth version 3.0+EDR  ใหม่ล่าสุด
- ปรับเสียงด้านข้าง
- สามารถคุยได้นานถึง 8 ชั่วโมง
- สามารถ standby ได้นานถึง 80 ชั่วโมง
- สามารถเชื่อมต่อกับโทรศัพท์ได้ทุดรุ่นทุกยี่ห้อ
**อุปกรณ์สายคล้องหู+สายชาร์จ

ราคา 300 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
   

ใหม่ ! Handsfree Bluetooth Blackberry HS-800  
Kelengkapan : Wall Charger, earbud cadangan , dus, manual  ** เชื่อมต่อได้ทุกรุ่นคะ
Volume Up & Down
Bluetooth compatible: All Bluetooth phone
Operating range: 10 meters
Talk Time: Up to 6 hours
Stand-by time: Up to 100 hourS

ราคา 290 **ส่งฟรีคะ



หูฟังบลูทูธ Bluedio  N76  
สินค้าคุณภาพดี ให้การสนทนาที่ชัดเจนดีเยี่ยม  ** เชื่อมต่อได้ทุกรุ่นคะ
ดีไซน์สวยงาม ทันสมัย
ขนาดเล็ก กระทัดรัด และมีน้ำหนักเบา
ใช้เชื่อมต่อกับโทรศัพท์มือถือที่มี Bluetooth
เป็นหูฟังแฮนด์ฟรี ช่วยให้มือของคุณเป็นอิสระได้ระหว่างการสนทนาทางโทรศัพท์
ความถี่ : 2.4 GHz ? 2.4835 GHz
ระยะในการใช้งาน : 10 เมตร
สภาพอากาศแวดล้อมในการใช้งาน : 20 ? 60 เซลเซียส
เวลาในการชาร์จแบตเตอรี่ : 3 ? 4 ชั่วโมง
สามารถสนทนาต่อเนื่องได้ถึง 7 ชั่วโมง
Standby ได้นานถึง 100 ชั่วโมง ไฟฟ้าที่ใช้ : 3.6V

ราคา 290 ** ส่งฟรี

----------


## beeboy007

ค5
 เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>  www.begin007.com  <<< 

Remax ชาร์จรถ4-ports ใช้ได้ทุกรุ่น ทนใช้งานดีเยี่ยม  ไฟแรงคะ
มีติดรถไว้ สบายใจใช้งานง่าย พกพาสะดวกไฟแรง 
OUTPUT   2.1A, 1A

ราคา 190 (ส่งฟรีคะ)

  


หัว ชาร์จในรถ+USB Car Charger เพิ่มช่องชาร์จ 3 ช่อง (ชาร์จได้ทุกรุ่นคะ) ไฟแรงคะ
สะดวกง่ายคะ พกพาสะดวก มีสีให้เลือกคะ ไฟแรง
OUTPUT  3.1A, 2.1A, 1A
InPut 24V.

ราคา 180  ** ส่งฟรี
   


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
หัวชาร์จในรถ Power Adapter 2 in 1 เพิ่มช่อUSB 2ช่อง+ ช่องเสียบบุหรี่ ใช้กับมือถือทุกรุ่น+IPAD
แบบยาวให้งานง่าย ใช้งานได้ดี สะดวกสบายในการเดินทางคะ พกตัวเดียวได้ทุกรุ่นคะ  กำลังการจ่ายไฟแรงรับรองไม่ผิดหวังคะ

ราคา 280- **ส่งฟรีคะ (แบบสั้น) สีขาว
  


หัวชาร์จในรถสามารถใช้กับมือถือทุกรุ่น+IPad + ช่องชาร์จ 2 ช่อง
หัว ชาร์จในรถCar Charger สามารถใช้กับ iPhone  3+4+4S +5 , iPod และ iPad +BB +MP3 + Game Player + กล้อง  เพิ่มช่องขยายการชาร์จ ได้ 2 หัว สามารถชาร์จได้ 2 เครื่อง
เล็กพกพาง่าย ใช้งานได้ดี สะดวกสบายในการเดินทางคะ พกตัวเดียวได้ทุกรุ่นคะ

ราคา 100 **ส่งฟรีคะ (แบบสั้น) สีขาว
 



ใหม่  Desktop Charger  15 w. 4 Ports (4ช่อง) + สวิท ปิด/เปิด ชาร์จได้ทุกรุ่นคะ  
ชุดชาร์จบ้าน 4 ช่อง + USB ชุดพร้อมสาย ชาร์จได้ทุกรุ่นคะ ใช้งานดี ทน ราคาไม่แพง 

ราคา  250 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
  


ใหม่  Desktop Charger  6 Ports (6ช่อง) + สวิท ปิด/เปิด ชาร์จได้ทุกรุ่นคะ  
ชุดชาร์จบ้าน 6 ช่อง + USB ชุดพร้อมสาย ชาร์จได้ทุกรุ่นคะ ใช้งานดี ทน ราคาไม่แพง 

ราคา  290 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
  



ใหม่  USB Charger  8 Ports (8ช่อง) ชาร์จได้ทุกรุ่นคะ ทน 
ชุดชาร์จบ้าน 8 ช่อง + USB ชุดพร้อมสาย ชาร์จได้ทุกรุ่นคะ ใช้งานดี ทน ใช้งานดี ไฟแรง ใช้ที่ร้านโต๊ะทำงาน ห้องนอน สบายคะ

ราคา  350 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
    


ปลั๊กชาร์จ 4 ช่อง ** ชาร์จได้ทุกรุ่นไฟแรง  
แบบหัวใหญ่ + พับขาได้ + พิ่มช่องชาร์จ 4 ช่อง ใช้งานสะดวก จ่ายไฟเร็ว เวลาชาร์จมีไฟโชวคะ

ราคา 250 -** ส่งฟรีคะ
 
 


ปลั๊กชาร์จ 2 ช่อง ** ชาร์จได้ทุกรุ่นไฟแรง 
แบบหัวใหญ่ + พับขาได้ + เพิ่มช่องชาร์จ 2 ช่อง ใช้งานสะดวก จ่ายไฟเร็ว

ราคา 230 -** ส่งฟรีคะ
 

 ปลั๊กชาร์จ iPhone และ IPAD แบบหัวใหญ่ 
แบบหัวใหญ่ + พับขาได้ + ใช้งานสะดวก จ่ายไฟเร็ว

ราคา 190 -** ส่งฟรีคะ
 

ปลั๊กชาร์จ USB Power Adapter    เพิ่มช่องชาร์จ 2 ช่อง  ใช้งานดี	 
 ทนอย่างดีชาร์จเร็ว ใช้ได้ทุกรุ่นคะ						

ราคา 200 -** ส่งฟรีคะ
   

ปลั๊กชาร์จ iPhoneแท้คะ สำหรับ 3+4+4S+5 +Ipod และ IPAD  
แบบหัวใหญ่ + พับขาได้ + ถอดหัวได้

ราคา 380 -** ส่งฟรีคะ



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ปลั๊กชาร์จ แบบหัวใหญ่  เพิ่มช่องชาร์จ 2 ช่อง   
ปลั๊กชาร์จ iPhone แบบหัวใหญ่ เพิ่มช่องชาร์จ 2 ช่อง 

ราคา 190 -** ส่งฟรีคะ
 

ปลั๊กชาร์จ iPhone   แบบหัวใหญ่   
 3+4+4S+5  พับขาได้+ พับได้

ราคา 170 -** ส่งฟรีคะ
   

หัวชาร์จบ้าน AAA ชาร์จมือถือได้ทุกรุ่น + ipad คะ  (Input 110-240v)
ใช้งานดีพกพาสะดวกคะ

ราคา 150 ** ส่งฟรีคะ


หัวชาร์จบ้าน ARUN ชาร์จมือถือได้ทุกรุ่น + ipad คะ  (Input 1.5 A)
ดีไซค์สวย เก๋ไก๋คะ ชาร์จได้เร็ว ใช้งานดีพกพาสะดวกคะ

ราคา 170 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
 


ปลั๊กชาร์จ iPhone แบบหัวเล็ก หัวเคลือบอย่างดี 
ใช้งานดี 

ราคา 150 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ปลั๊กชาร์จ iPhone แบบหัวเล็ก 


ราคา 90 ** ส่งฟรีคะ ** มีหลายสีให้เลือกคะ
  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ปลั๊กชาร์จ Samsung แบบหัวเล็ก 

ราคา 160 ** ส่งฟรีคะ (สี ขาว + ดำ)
   


ชุดชาร์จSumsung ชุดบ้าน 2 ชิ้น+สาย USB  แบบหัวเล็ก มาเป็นชุดคะ

ราคา 230 ** ส่งฟรีคะ (สี ขาว + ดำ)
  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ปลั๊กชาร์จ Samsung แบบหัวยาว 

ราคา 170 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
หัวต่อปลั๊กชาร์จ iPhone  


ราคา 150 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
 


ชุดชาร์จSumsung GALAXY Note 3 + S4 +ได้ทุกรุ่น ชุดบ้าน 2 ชิ้น+สาย USB Cabile/color] มาเป็นชุดคะ 
ทนใช้งานดี ชาร์จได้ทุกรุ่นคะ

ราคา 270 **ส่งฟรีคะ
  

ชุดชาร์จSumsung GALAXY Note II + Note III +N7 100 +และทุกรุ่น ชุดบ้าน 2 ชิ้น+สาย USB  มาเป็นชุดคะ 
ทนใช้งานดี ชาร์จได้ทุกรุ่นคะ

ราคา 250 **ส่งฟรีคะ
   

ชุดชาร์จSumsung Tap ได้ทุกรุ่น ชุดบ้าน 2 ชิ้น+สาย USB   มาเป็นชุดคะ 
ทนใช้งานดี ชาร์จได้ทุกรุ่นคะ

ราคา 240 **ส่งฟรีคะ


----------------------------------------------------------------------------


ชุดชาร์จSumsung Tap ได้ทุกรุ่น ชุดบ้าน 2 ชิ้น+สาย USB ถอดหัวได้คะ  มาเป็นชุดคะ 
ทนใช้งานดี ชาร์จได้ทุกรุ่นคะ

ราคา 270 **ส่งฟรีคะ
  

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

หัวชาร์จไอโฟน ในรถ
มีไฟบอก มีสีขาว,ดำ คะ

ราคา 60 บาท**ส่งฟรีคะ
 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

หัวชาร์จ+มือถือทุกรุ่นคะ ทนสุดๆๆ โลหะอย่างดี
เนื้ออย่างดี สีสดใส ใช้งานดีคะ ทนคะ

ราคา 140 บาท**ส่งฟรีคะ เลือกสีได้คะ
   


[size=16pt]ชุดชาร์จรถ2 ชิ้น  iPhone 3+4+4S+ipad (หัวชาร์จรถ+สายUSB) [/size]

ราคา 150 บาท
 



คุ้มสุดๆๆ!  ชุดชาร์จ 3 ชิ้น iPhone 3+4+4S+ipad   (หัวชาร์จบ้าน+หัวชาร์จรถ+สายUSB) # Monie แท้
ชุดชาร์จiPhone ไฟบ้าน และ ในรถ 3 ชิ้นคะ คุณภาพเยี่ยมคะ

+ สายชาร์จ เป็นสายUSB ได้คะ
+ หัวชาร์จ ในรถ
+ หัวชาร์จ ไฟบ้าน
คุ้มเลยคะ เล็กพกหาง่าย ใช้งานได้ดีคะ 

*ราคา 290 **ส่งคะ*
 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

คุ้มสุดๆๆ!  ชุดชาร์จบ้าน 2 ชิ้น Energy-saving compact wall Chargerแท้ ชาร์จได้ทุกรุ่นคะ
ใช้งานเยี่ยม คะ

*ราคา 290 **ส่งคะ*


คุ้มสุดๆๆ! [/color]   	ชุดชาร์จiPhone ไฟบ้าน และ ในรถ 3 ชิ้นคะ # Pawerway แท้ ไอโฟน 4 
ใช้งานเยี่ยม คะ

*ราคา 250 **ส่งคะ*
  
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ใหม่ คุ้ม มากๆๆ ! ชุดชาร์จiPhone 3+4+4S+ipad +ชุดหูฟัง แบบครบ ทุกแบบ 5 ชิ้น (จัดหนัก) 
+ หูฟังไอโฟน พร้อมไมค์ 
+ สายชาร์จ เป็นสายUSB ได้คะ
+ หัวชาร์จ ในรถ
+ หัวชาร์จ ไฟบ้าน
+ แจ๊คขยายหูฟังเป็น 2 ช่อง
คุ้มที่เลยคะ เล็กพกหาง่าย ใช้งานได้ดีคะ ใช้ได้หลายรุ่นคะ

ราคา 270 ส่งฟรีคะ
 


หัวชาร์จในรถCar Charger สามารถใช้กับ iPhone  3+4+4S +5 , iPod และ iPad +BB +MP3 + Game Player + กล้อง  เพิ่มช่องขยายการชาร์จ ได้ 2 หัว สามารถชาร์จได้ 2 เครื่อง
เล็กพกพาง่าย ใช้งานได้ดี สะดวกสบายในการเดินทางคะ พกตัวเดียวได้ทุกรุ่นคะ

ราคา 130- **ส่งฟรีคะ (แบบยาว) มีสีขาว+ดำ




สายชาร์จไอโฟน 5+5S+6 สายแบนพร้อมที่พันสาย
ใช้งานดี สีสันสดใส แบบสายแบน ใช้งานดี  ยาว 1 ม.

  ราคา 50 **ส่งฟรีคะ (มีหลายสีให้เลือกคะ)
  


สายชาร์จหลายหัวแบบสั้น เลือกดูหัวได้เลยคะ สายชาร์จหลายหัวแบบสั้น มี 10หัวให้เลือก หัวตามรูป
ใช้งานดี พกพาสะดวก

ราคา 160  ** ส่งฟรี
  

หัวชาร์จรถ สีสันสดใส  2 ช่อง 

ราคา 80 บาท ** ส่งฟรี

----------


## beeboy007

ค6
 เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>  www.begin007.com  <<< 



หัวแจ้ค 3.5 มิล เพิ่มช่องหูฟังเป็น 2 ช่อง สำหรับ (ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่น หัว 3.5)
เสียบขยายหูฟัง ออกเป็น 2 เส้น ฟังได้ 2 คนคะ

ราคา 90 **ส่งฟรีคะ


 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

หัวแจ้ค 3.5 มิล เพิ่มช่องหูฟังเป็น 2 ช่อง แบบ สั้นคะ พกพาง่าย คะ (ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่น หัว 3.5)
เสียบขยายหูฟัง ออกเป็น 2 เส้น ฟังได้ 2 คนคะ

ราคา 150 **ส่งฟรีคะ




หัวแจ้ค 3.5 มิล เพิ่มช่องหูฟังเป็น 2 ช่อง แบบ สายคู่ พกพาง่าย คะ (ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่น หัว 3.5 คะ)
เสียบขยายหูฟัง ออกเป็น 2 เส้น ฟังได้ 2 คนคะ แบบสายคู่

ราคา 90 **ส่งฟรีคะ
[/url] 

หัวแจ้ค 3.5 มิล เพิ่มช่องหูฟังเป็น 2 ช่อง หัวอลูมิเนียม แบบ สายคู่ พกพาง่าย คะ (ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่น หัว 3.5 คะ)
ทรมากเลยคะ หัวอลูมิเนียม เสียบขยายหูฟัง ออกเป็น 2 เส้น ฟังได้ 2 คนคะ แบบสายคู่ 

ราคา 100 **ส่งฟรีคะ เลือกสีได้ มีขาว+ดำ
   

หัวแจ้ค 3.5 มิล เพิ่มช่องหูฟัง + สมอลทอร์ค (ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่น หัว 3.5 คะ)


ราคา 140**ส่งฟรีคะ
 


สายชาร์จ ซัมซุง +Micro USB แบบสร้อยขอมือลุกปัด
ใช้งานสะดวกน่ารักคะ มีให้เลือก 2 สี ชมพูและขาว

ราคา 70 *ส่งฟรีคะ 
 
 

สายชาร์จSumsung GALAXY Note 3 + S4 +ได้ทุกรุ่น

ราคา 130  *ส่งฟรีคะ 
 


[color=DarkOrchid]สายชาร์จ+ สายUSB  BB + Samsung +  Samsung Galaxy Note/color]

ราคา 130  *ส่งฟรีคะ  (สีขาว+ดำ ให้เลือกคะ)



สายUSB+สายชาร์จ  Sumsung Galaxy Tap 

ราคา 130  *ส่งฟรีคะ 
 


ใหม่ ! สายชาร์จ  INNOCABLE+USB  สายแบนใหญ่ ยาว 3 เมตรคะ ไอโฟน 4+4S 
ทรงใหม่แบบสายแบน จัดเก็บง่าย ไม่พันกัน สีสันสดใสคะ 

ราคา 70 บาทคะ
    

-------------------------------------------------------------------

สายUSB+สายชาร์จ  ไอโฟน Ipad, Ipod     **ลายสติช น่ารักคะ

ราคา 150   ** ส่งฟรี
 


สายUSB+สายชาร์จ  ไอโฟน4 +4S ยาว 3 เมตร แท้ 
ยาว 3 เมตร คะ ใช้งานสะดวก มีให้เลือก สำหรับ Ipad, Ipod  ไอโฟน 4

ราคา 280  ** ส่งฟรีคะ 


---------------------------------------------------------------

สายชาร์จ+สายUSB ไอโฟน 4 Ipad, Ipod แบบสายสั้น+ม้วนเสียบเก็บสาย 
มีสีขาว และ สีดำคะ  เลือกสีได้คะ

ราคา 100  *ส่งฟรีคะ 
 


[size=4][color=DarkOrchid] 	

	หูฟังไอโฟน แบบสมอลทอร์ค  แบบหัวจุ๊ก .... ใช้งานได้ดีคะ
ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่นค่ะ Iตัวแท้ และ ตัวเหมือนได้หมดค่ะ เสียงดี ฟังเพลงเพราะ

ราคา  100  **ส่งฟรีคะ (มีสี ขาว+ดำ คะ)
  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

หูฟังไอโฟนแ ท้  แบบสมอลทอร์ค ปรับเสียงได้คะ
เสียงคุณภาพเยี่ยม  ปรับเสียงได้ +,- ได้คะ  

ราคา 290 พร้อมส่งคะ 
 

 หูฟัง ไอโฟน พร้อม ปรับเสีย+,- (มีสีขาวคะ) 
งานดี เสียงดี ปรับเสียงได้ +,- ได้คะ ฟังเพลงเพราะ

ราคา 150 **  ส่งฟรีคะ (มีสีขาว)
   

----------------------

หูฟัง Samsung ซัมซุง + ไมค์สนทนา + ปุ่มกดรับ เสียงดีคะ 
สามารถกดรับที่สายได้คะ เสียงเบสดี ฟังเพลงเพราะ ใช่งานดีคะ


ราคา 140 **ส่งฟรีคะ (มี ขาว+ดำ )
 [/url] 

หูฟัง Samsung ซัมซุง + ไมค์สนทนา และ ปรับเสียง +,- ได้ (หูจุ๊ก)
สามารถกดรับที่สายได้คะ เสียงเบสดี ฟังเพลงเพราะ ใช่งานดีคะ
-บอกเหนือจากรุ่นที่แจ้งไว้ หูฟังไม่สามารถปรับ +,- ได้นะคะ


ราคา 150 **ส่งฟรีคะ (มี ขาว+ดำ )
 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Monster Beats Tours (In Ear) +  SmallTalk เป็นหูฟังและ ไมค์ Smalltalk  และสามารถปรับเสียง +,- (สีขาวคะ)
[color=blackช้กับ iIPAD มือถือได้ทุกรุ่น ช่องเสียบ 3.5 ได้คะ] หูฟัง Smalltalk ดีไซด์เก๋ๆ สายแบน  มีกล่องดำเก๋ไก๋แบบซิบใส่จัดเก็บง่ายไม่พันกัน ด้านในมีช่องใส่จุกสำรองครบเซท
ฟังจังหวะ เพลงแนว Beat ยัน แนว Trance  ได้สนุก เบสกระแทกกระทั้น เสียงกลางทำได้ค่อนข้างชัด Soundstage กว้างพอควรไม่อึดอัด เสียงแหลมไม่บาดหู เสียงเบส ดีเยี่ยม ใช้ง่ายดี เสียงดี
หูฟังดีไซด์เก๋ๆ จนภาพยนตร์ฮอลลีวูดนำไปอวดโฉมมาแล้ว


ราคา 590- บาท
        

--------------------------------------------------------

<< หูฟัง SmallTalk ของ BlackBerry ของแท้คะ
สายสีขาวคะ ใช้ได้กับทุกรุ่นคะ หัว .35 คะ เสียงเบสดี ใช้งานเยี่ยม

ราคา 250-  **ส่งฟรีคะ
   

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<< หูฟัง SmallTalk ของ BlackBerry
หูฟังและ SmallTalk ใช้งานได้ดีคะ มีสีขาว และดำ เลือกได้คะ
ใช้ฟัง , รับสายสนทนา 

ราคา 70 บาท + ส่งฟรีคะ
 

-------------------------------------------------
[color=DarkOrchid]<หูฟัง SmallTalk ของ BlackBerry แบบ Stereo Headset + ปุมปรับเปลี่ยนเพลงคะ]
หูฟังและ SmallTalk ฟํงเพลงเสียงดี แบบ Stereo Headset ราคาเบาๆ คะ 

ราคา 150 บาท + ส่งฟรีคะ

----------


## beeboy007

ค7

แท่นชาร์จมือถือแบบตั้งโต๊ะ  ปรับระดับได้ 3 ระดับ เลือกหัวได้คะ 
ใช้งานดี ปรับระดับได้3 ระดับ ตั้งที่โต๊ะทำงาน ใช้งานสะดวก พกพาง่าย เวลาชาร์จ ไม่ต้องวางเครื่องกับพื้นให้เป็นรอย
สะดวกสะบาย 
-สำหรับiPhone 5/5s/6/6 Plus/6s/6s Plus ,ซัมซุง  หัว micro usb และเครืองรุ่นอื่นที่มีหัวเสียบ เหมือนซัมซุงคะ

ราคา 150 (เลือกสีได้คะ) ** ส่งฟรี 
       



3 in 1 สาย HDMI 3หัว ยาว 1.5 ม. (พรัอม Adapter Mini HDMI + Micro HDMI)  
ทนใช้งานดี 
 -ดูวิดีโอสื่อกระแสและมุมมองเอกสารผ่านทางโทรทัศน์ของคุณ > จะต้องมีอุปกรณ์เสริมสำหรับผู้ที่ต้องการที่จะชมวิดีโอและทำงานบนหน้าจอขนาดใหญ่; > สายรับสัญญาณวิดีโอออกผ่าน HDMI ออก stanard; > HDMI: ใช้กับกล้องดิจิตอล HDMI, แท็บเล็ตคอมพิวเตอร์เครื่องคอมพิวเตอร์; > Mini HDMI สำหรับนก N8 N9 C7 ด้วยมินิ HDMI cameva.tablet ดิจิตอล pc.pc. > Micro HDMI สำหรับ LG P990 G2X P99 MTO Xt800 Zepelin XT720 XT882 Mt810 Me811 Mt701 Mt870 Mb860

ราคา 230  **ส่งฟรี 
    

เคสแบตแบบซองหนัง Galaxy S3  ความจุมากถึง 3200mAh คะ 

Galaxy S3 case กรอบ Galaxy S3 เป็นที่ชาร์จแบตเตอรี่ฉุกเฉิน แบตเตอรี่สำรองในตัว ความจุมากถึง 3200mAh ตัดหมดปัญหาเรื่องแบตหมดระหว่างวัน

คุณสมบัติ
- แบบซองหนังคะ เปิด+ปิด กันลอยอย่างดีคะ
- ขนาดเล็กกระทัดรัด เบา พกง่าย พกติดตัวไปได้ทุกที่
- ชาร์จไฟเข้าแบตสำรองโดยใช้สายชาร์ทของ Galaxy S3 แบบเดิมที่ใช้ชาร์ทโดยไม่ต้องซื้อที่ชาร์ตใหม่
- แบตเตอรี่มีความจุมากถึง 3200mAh ใช้ได้นาน
- ให้กระแสไฟสม่ำเสมอ ช่วยยืดอายุการใช้งานแบตเตอรี่ที่ติดเครื่อง
- ด้านในบุด้วยผ้ากำมะหยี่ สินค้าเกรด A งานเนี๊ยบมาก
- ด้านหลังเป็นขาตั้งได้คะ

Specification:
Output Voltage: 5V
Output Current: 500mHa
Capacity: 3200mAh
Input Voltage: 5V
Input Current: 400-500mAh
Cell type: Lithium Polymer Battery
Cycle Life: 500times
Operating Temperature: 10-+45

ราคา 690 บาท ** ส่งฟรีคะ
  

 แท่นชาร์จไอโฟน 5 อย่างดีคะ 
ฐานหนัก ตั้งดี พกพางายคะ ตั้งที่บ้าน ที่ทำงาน ได้คะ เวลาชาร์จ ไม่ต้องวางเครื่องกับพื้นให้เป็นรอย
สะดวกสะบาย มีสายโทรเข้ามองเห็นง่ายคะ มีช่องเชื่อมต่อลำโพงด้านหลังคะ

ราคา 180 - **ส่งพรีคะ
   

-----------------------
แท่นชาร์จ HUb 2.0  Card reader  6 ช่อง ถ่ายโอนข้อมูล สำหรับ ซัมซุง+IPAD+IPAD mini  
ฐานหนัก ตั้งดี พกพางายคะ ตั้งที่บ้าน ที่ทำงาน ได้คะ เวลาชาร์จ ไม่ต้องวางเครื่องกับพื้นให้เป็นรอย สายโทรเข้ามองเห็นง่ายคะ สามารถถ่ายโอนข้อมูลสะดวก และชาร์จได้ สำหรับไอโฟนใช้ชาร์จได้อย่างเดียวนะคะ   [color=red]

ราคา 380 บาท ** ส่งฟรีคะ  (สั่งซื้อรบกวนระบุ รุ่นทีนะคะ)
เลือกหัวได้ึะซัมซุง, IPAD 2+3, IPAD 4+mini... 
   



แท่นชาร์จไอโฟน3 ,3S ,4 และ 4S + Ipod แท่นชาร์จอย่างดีคะ

ฐานหนัก ตั้งดี พกพางายคะ ตั้งที่บ้าน ที่ทำงาน ได้คะ เวลาชาร์จ ไม่ต้องวางเครื่องกับพื้นให้เป็นรอย
สะดวกสะบาย มีสายโทรเข้ามองเห็นง่ายคะ 

ราคา 160 **ส่งฟรีคะ
  


แท่นชาร์จไอโฟนสีสันสดใส 3 ,3S ,4 และ 4S + Ipod แบบแท่นชาร์จ อย่างดีคะ 
ที่ชาร์จไอโฟน4 แบบแท่นชาร์จ อย่างดีคะ มีให้เลือกหลายสีคะ
ฐานหนัก ตั้งดี พกพางายคะ ตั้งที่บ้าน ที่ทำงาน ได้คะ เวลาชาร์จ ไม่ต้องวางเครื่องกับพื้นให้เป็นรอย
สะดวกสะบาย มีสายโทรเข้ามองเห็นง่ายคะ

ราคา 160 **ส่งฟรีคะ

      



 ที่ชาร์ต ipod  

ราคา 180 ** ส่งฟรีคะ




^^ สายเชื่อต่อ  AV Cable+USB ไอโฟน 3 และ ipod กับ TV
video output to television is suppoted by nano (video) ciassic (480p of 576p)
and by youch and iphone  (480p of 576p)

ราคา 290 **ส่งฟรีคะ


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 สายเชื่อต่อ ซัมซุง SAM P1000 กับ AV.Cable

ราคา 350 **ส่งฟรีคะ


----------------------------------------------------
Galaxy Tap Ipad connection kit
*ถ่ายโอนข้อมูล +กล้อง+เกม+การ์ด+USB keyboard  

ราคา 120 **ส่งฟรี
  

Ipad connection kit
*ถ่ายโอนข้อมูล จากไอโฟน +กล้อง+เกม+การ์ด+USB keyboard  เข้าipad คะ

ราคา 150** ส่งฟรีคะ
  


Ipad usb data cable and Charger Adapter 
เชื่อมต่อข้อมูล USB และ เป็นช่องเสียบชาร์จ 2 ช่อง

ราคา 150 บาท **ส่งฟรีคะ
 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 ชุดโอนถ่ายข้อมูล BB + HTC + ซัมซุง แบบหัวเล็ก ** ราคาเบาๆๆ
*ถ่ายโอนข้อมูลเข้า  BB + HTC + ซัมซุง แบบหัวเล็ก

ราคา 120 - ** ส่งฟรีคะ



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ipad connection kit เชื่อมต่อ IPad กับไอโฟนคะ
*ถ่ายโอนข้อมูล จากไอโฟน กับ ipad คะ

ราคา 150 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Camera connection kit 5in1
สำหรับ ipad 1, ipad 2 

ราคา 120 **ส่งฟรีคะ
   


USB OTG เชื่อมต่อ NOTE3  
*  ไว้เชื่อมต่ออุปกรณ์เสริมต่าง ๆ เข้าสู่ตัว tablet รึ smartphone ถ่ายโอนข้อมูล

ราคา 150 - ** ส่งฟรีคะ


 USB 2.0 HUB for Mobile Charger
เชื่อมต่อข้อมูล และ ถ่ายข้อมูลจาก Fiash Drive, Card Reader, SumSung , BB, ipone เข้า PC และ Notebook  มีทั้งหมด 4 หัวคะ สะดวกต่อการใช้งานคะ

ราคา 340 บาท **ส่งฟรีคะ
  

ใหม่ ! USB HUB 8 PORT 
ใช้จุใจเลยคะ USB HUB 8 PORTงานดี ทน พกพาสะดวก

ราคา 240 **ส่งฟรีคะ
 


เมมโมรี่การ์ด SD micro Kingston SDHC Card ความจุ 8 GB. 

ราคา 160 ** ส่งฟรี



 Car Charger Swith ตัวต่อหัวชาร์จรถ เข้ากับไฟบ้าน 
®ตัวแปลงไฟบ้าน เป็นไฟจุดบุหรี่รถยนต์ 12V  
ชาร์จมือถือได้ หรือเป็นเครื่องทดสอบ หัวชาร์จรถกับไฟบ้าน

ราคา 180 **ส่งฟรี
 


-------------------------------------------------------------------
สายพร้อมหัวเปลี่ยนหลายหัว ใช้งานดี 
มีหลายหัวให้เลือก มาพร้อมพร้อมสายต่อยาว  1 เมตรคะ

ราคา 200 บาท **ส่งพรีคะ




สายเพิ่มความยาวสำหรับ iPhone/iPod/iPad 
ที่ใช้มาตรฐานขั้วต่อแบบ Apple Dock 30 Pin  ... ใช้สำหรับเพิ่มความยาวให้สายเดิม หรือใช้เพื่อเชื่อมต่อกับ Dock Connector 
ตัวผู้อื่นๆได้โดยตรง สายต่อรองรับการชาร์จ และโอนถ่ายข้อมูลเท่านั้น ไม่รองรับช่องสัญญาณเสียงขาออก


ราคา 140  ** ส่งฟรีคะ



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ที่ชาร์จพกพาแบบใส่ถ่าน   ใช้ได้ทุกรุ่นคะ    ** สามารถใช้สายที่มากับตัวเครื่องเสียบได้เลยคะ 
ชาร์จพกพาแบบใส่ถ่าน ดีไซด์เก๋ๆ สีขาวคะ ใส่ถ่าน 2 ก้อน ขนาดAA ไปต่างจังหวัด หรือเดินทางสะดวกสบายคะ พกพาง่ายกระทัดรัดคะ


ราคา 190 ** ส่งฟรีคะ


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ชาร์จพกพาไอโฟน 3+4+4S.+5 และ Ipad แบบใส่ถ่าน Emergency Charger  
ชาร์จพกพาไอโฟน แบบใส่ถ่าน Emergency Charger ดีไซด์เก๋ๆ สีขาวคะ ใส่ถ่าน 2 ก้อน ขนาดAA ไปต่างจังหวัด หรือเดินทางสะดวกสบายคะ พกพาง่ายกระทัดรัดคะ 


ราคา 190 ** ส่งฟรีคะ




ใหม่!!  เลนส์ซูมแบบหนีบ ใช้กับมือถือ+ipad + ได้ทุกรุ่นคะ  
ใช้งานง่ายสะดวกสบาย มาพร้อมเลนส์เปลี่ยน + กํามะหยี่ 

 ราคา 70 **ส่งฟรี (ราคาทุน มีจำนวนจำกัดคะ)
     


ใหม่ ! M-Shoot สายต่อปุ่มกดถ่ายรูป  **ใช้ได้กับมือถือทุกรุ่น
เสียบช่องหูฟัง ใช้กดถ่ายรูป ให้ภาพคมชัดไม่สั่นไหว สะดวก สบายไม่ต้องกดที่ตัวเครื่อง

ราคา 100 ** ส่งฟรีคะ เลือกสีได้คะ
  ]


ใหม่! ลำโพง ซิลิโคน speaker silicone i phone 5 , 5s , 5c ราคาเบาๆ  

ราคา 140 **ส่งฟรี (มี2 สีให้เลือกคะ)

----------


## beeboy007

ค8
 ปากกาทัชสกรีน แบบ หัวเป็นปากกาลูกลื่น ปรับหมุน 
เรียบหรูคะ พกพาสะดวก มี 2 ขนาดให้เลือก สั้น และ ยาว

ราคา 190 บาท
 

ปากกาทัชสกรีน แบบสั้นคะ สามารถจัดเก็บเสียบไว้ที่ชาร์จได้คะ

ราคา 80 บาท
 



ปากกาทัชสกรีน แบบมือจับแบบแท่ง สามารถจัดเก็บตรงช่องเสียบหูฟัง 

ราคา 80 บาท
  

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ปากกาทัชสกรีน แบบ2 in 1 แบบปากกาลูกลื่นและ ด้านท้ายเป็นปากกาจอทัสกรีนคะ  
**มีหลายสีให้เลือกคะ

ราคา 160 บาท


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ปากกาทัชสกรีน จอทัชกรีน จับสะดวก แบบยาว 
มีหลายสีให้เลือกคะ

ราคา 80- ** ส่งฟรีคะ
 [/url] 

   Iepga ขาตั้งIpad   อลูมิเนียม อย่างดี 
พักเก็บง่าย พกพาสะดวก พร้อมซองใส่อย่างดี ปรับได้ 2 ระดับ


ราคา 250 -** ส่งฟรีคะ (สินค้ามีจำนวนจำกัดคะ)
  

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[color=DarkOrchid] NANO Sim Adapter ที่เสียบถอดซิม และถาดใส่ซิม 3 (3 in 1 Nano/Micro/Standard SIM Card Adaptor) หรือขนาด ไอโฟน+ซัมซุง และอื่นๆ  ** มี 3 ขนาด + ที่ถอดซิม
ถามสามารถใช่ซิมไอโฟน4 + 4S + ไอโฟน 5 ที่ถูกตัด ให้เป็นซิมขนาดปกติใช่กับเครื่องทั่วไปได้คะ มี 3 ขนาดให้เลือกคะ ตรงต่อการใช้งาน
*ใช้ในกรณีเครื่องเสีย หรือต้องการเปลี่ยนเครื่องได้คะ 

ราคา 60 - **ส่งฟรีคะ 
 

[color=DarkOrchid]Micro Sim Adapter ที่เสียบถอดซิม และถาดใส่ซิม ไอโฟน 4 + 4S พร้อมจุ๊กกันฝุ่น หัว+ท้าย/color]
ถามสามารถใช่ซิมไอโฟน4 + 4S  ที่ถูกตัด ให้เป็นซิมขนาดปกติใช่กับเครื่องทั่วไปได้คะ 
*ใช้ในกรณีเครื่องเสีย หรือต้องการเปลี่ยนเครื่องได้คะ 

ราคา 40 - **ส่งฟรีคะ 



 จุกกันฝุ่นไอโฟน 5   
ปิดกันฝุ่น+กันน้ำ ช่องหูฟัง และ ช่องชาร์จไฟ

ราคาชิ้นละ 40 - ** ส่งฟรีคะ (เลือกสีได้คะ)
 

--------------------------------------------
จุกเสียบกันฝุ่น แจ๊คหูฟัง และ จุกปิดหัวท้ายไอโฟน4 + 4S , iPod, iPad  
มีหลายสีให้เลือกคะ แดง,ขาว,เหลือง,ดำ,ชมพู ....งานเกรดA คะ (ฃุด2 ชิ้น หัว+ท้ายคะ)

ชุดละ 30 **ส่งฟรีคะ 
   

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

จุกเสียบกันฝุ่น แจ๊คหูฟัง และ จุกปิดหัวท้ายไอโฟน4 + 4S , iPod, iPad (ชุด 6 ชิ้น) 
มีหลายสีให้เลือกคะ ขาวใส และ ดำ ....งานเกรดA คะ (ฃุด2 ชิ้น หัว+ท้ายคะ)

ส่ง 6 ชุด ราคา 100  ** ส่งฟรีคะ (ขาวใส และ ดำ)
 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

ปุ่มติดแต่งปุ่ม HOME   สำหรับ ไอโฟน/ipad/itouck ตัวใหญ่น่ารัก ลาย สติช
แต่งปุ่มกดลายน่ารักเก๋ไก๋  มีให้เลือกหลายแบบคะนำเข้าจาก เกาหลีคะ มีให้เลือกหลายแบบคะ

ราคา 90 **ส่งฟรีคะ


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

สติ๊กเกอร์แต่งปุ่ม  Eutton sticker สำหรับ ไอโฟน/ipad/itouck
แต่งปุ่มกดน่ารักเก๋ไก๋ 1เซ็ตมี 6 ชิ้น มีให้เลือกหลายลายคะ **ติดแน่นทน ไม่มีหลุดคะ
นำเข้าจาก เกาหลีคะ

ราคา 50 **ส่งฟรีคะ
 
------------

หัวขยายช่องชาร์จรถ เป็น 3 ช่อง +พร้อมช่องเสียบชาร์จ USB   
ชาร์จได้ทั้งมือถือ ,CD,กล้อง,เกม,Ipad ,PDA และอื่นๆๆ

ราคา 170 ส่งฟรีคะ
 


 หัวชาร์หลายหัว มือถือ+กล้อง+เกม
สามารถใช้เปลี่ยนหัวชาร์จ มือถือทุกรุ่นคะ + PSP + เกม  + กล้อง  ได้งานได้หลายแบบหลายรุ่นคะ สะดวกสบายคะ

ราคา 170 **ส่งฟรีคะ

----------


## beeboy007

ค9
 สาย AUX เคเบิ้ล แบบสายเกลียว  สาย Mini to Mini ขนาด 3.5mm  to 3.5mm   สีสันสดใส

ราคา 160 บาท ** ส่งฟรีคะ

   

สาย Mini to Mini ( สาย AUX เคเบิ้ล ) ขนาด 3.5mm  to 3.5mm สายแบน   สีสันสดใส
สำหรับสาย Mini to mini (หรือสาย AUX) สายที่มีหัวเป็นแบบ 3.5 ออกเป็น 3.5 ทั้งสองด้าน
สาย AUX เคเบิ้ล 3.5 mm (M-M) สำหรับต่อกับอุปกรณ์ Apple iPhone, iPod, iPad กับ ลำโพงภายนอก หรือต่อกับลำโพงในรถ เพื่อรับฟังเสียงเพลงจาก iPhone, iPod
เชื่อมต่ออุปกรณ์เครื่องเล่นต่างๆ กับ แอมป์ หรือ เครื่องเสียง (และ รถยนต์)
 ความยาว: 77cm (30.3 inch)  สายหนาคุณภาพดี คุณภาพสัญญาณชัดเจน


ราคา  150  ** ส่งฟรีคะ เลือกสีได้คะ
 



สาย Mini to Mini ( สาย AUX เคเบิ้ล ) ขนาด 3.5mm  to 3.5mm  
สำหรับสาย Mini to mini (หรือสาย AUX) สายที่มีหัวเป็นแบบ 3.5 ออกเป็น 3.5 ทั้งสองด้าน
สาย AUX เคเบิ้ล 3.5 mm (M-M) สำหรับต่อกับอุปกรณ์ Apple iPhone, iPod, iPad กับ ลำโพงภายนอก หรือต่อกับลำโพงในรถ เพื่อรับฟังเสียงเพลงจาก iPhone, iPod
เชื่อมต่ออุปกรณ์เครื่องเล่นต่างๆ กับ แอมป์ หรือ เครื่องเสียง (และ รถยนต์)
 ความยาว: 77cm (30.3 inch)  สายหนาคุณภาพดี คุณภาพสัญญาณชัดเจน


ราคา  100  ** ส่งฟรีคะ
 

 สาย AUX เคเบิ้ล แบบเก็บสาย  Mini to Mini ขนาด 3.5mm  to 3.5mm   
ยืดหกใช้งานสะดวก จัดเก็บง่าย

ราคา 160 บาท ** ส่งฟรีคะ (เลือกสีได้ตะ ขาว, ดำ)
  

สาย Mini to Mini ( สาย AUX เคเบิ้ล ) ขนาด 3.5mm  to 3.5mm  + สนทนาได้
รับสนทนาได้ทุกรุ่นคะ 

 [/color]
ราคา  180  ** ส่งฟรีคะ
  

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 สายต่อความยาว( สาย AUX เคเบิ้ล ) ขนาด 3.5mm  เข้า 3.5mm  


ราคา 120- ** ส่งฟรีคะ




สายต่อความยาว( สาย AUX เคเบิ้ล ) ขนาด 3.5mm  เข้า 3.5mm สายใสแบบเชือก  สีสันสดใส
สำหรับสาย Mini to mini (หรือสาย AUX) สายที่มีหัวเป็นแบบ 3.5 ออกเป็น 3.5 ทั้งสองด้าน
สาย AUX เคเบิ้ล 3.5 mm (M-M) สำหรับต่อกับอุปกรณ์ Apple iPhone, iPod, iPad กับ ลำโพงภายนอก หรือต่อกับลำโพงในรถ เพื่อรับฟังเสียงเพลงจาก iPhone, iPod
เชื่อมต่ออุปกรณ์เครื่องเล่นต่างๆ กับ แอมป์ หรือ เครื่องเสียง (และ รถยนต์)



ราคา  120  ** ส่งฟรีคะ เลือกสีได้คะ
   

 3 in 1 สายซิงค์ + ชาร์จไฟ + 3.5mm AUX สำหรับ Apple 4+4S, iPod ความยาว 1.2 เมตร

    ความยาว 1.2 เมตร
    รถยนต์ที่มีช่องเสียบ AUX สามารถฟังเพลงจาก Apple iPhone, iPad, iPod ในรถได้ทันที
    สามารถใช้ได้กับอุปกรณ์ต่างๆ เช่น HiFi, amplifier, อุปกรณ์เครื่องเสียง ที่มีช่องแจ็ค audio 3.5mm
    ไม่ต้องใช้ไฟภายนอก
    สามารถเชื่อมต่อข้อมูลหรือชาร์ไฟได้ในขณะฟังเพลง
    Data transfer USB 1.1, 2.0
    Car charger input : 12-24VDC
    Output : 5.0VDC 1.0A
    สามารถชาร์จไฟในรถได้ขณะฟังเพลง ผ่านทาง usb port (เชื่อมต่อกับ car charger ที่มีพอร์ท usb)
    เวลาใช้ให้เสียบสายด้าน connector เข้ากับ iPhone, iPad, iPod  แล้วเสียบหัวแจ็คเข้ากับช่อง audio หากต้องการชาร์จไฟพร้อมกันให้เสียบหัว usb เข้ากับอุปกรณ์ชาร์จไฟภายในรถ  สำหรับรุ่นที่มีปุ่มล็อคหัว pin เมื่อต้องการถอดสายออกจากเครื่อง ให้กดปุ่มด้านข้างที่หัว connector เพื่อคลายล็อคก่อนค่อยดึงสายออก
    สี: ขาว นะคะ

ราคา 220 **ส่งฟรีคะ
 


 สาย AUX เคเบิ้ล  ขนาด 3.5mm  to หัวใหญ่ หายากคะตัวนี้   

ราคา 140  **ส่งฟรี
 

 สาย AUX  Mini 3.5 to micro USB  
สายออดิโอเป็นusb สำหรับต่อบนรถยนต์ สามารถใช้ได้กับ Samsung และรุ่นอื่นๆ หรือโทรศัพท์ทุกรุ่นที่ใช้แจ๊ก 3.5

ราคา 140 ** ส่งฟรี
 



 สาย USB แบบ USB 2.0  A Male to A Male  
ใช้เชื่อมต่อ

ราคา 120 ** ส่งฟรี
 

 สาย USB    
ใช้เชื่อมต่อ

 สาย USB สายเพิ่มความยาวสำหรับ iPhone/iPod/iPad และอื่นๆ 
สายเพิ่มความยาวสำหรับ iPhone/iPod/iPad
ที่ใช้มาตรฐานขั้วต่อแบบ Apple Dock 30 Pin  ... ใช้สำหรับเพิ่มความยาวให้สายเดิม หรือใช้เพื่อเชื่อมต่อกับ Dock Connector
ตัวผู้อื่นๆได้โดยตรง สายต่อรองรับการชาร์จ และโอนถ่ายข้อมูลเท่านั้น ไม่รองรับช่องสัญญาณเสียงขาออก


ราคา 120 บาท ** ส่งฟรี
  

มาใหม่ ... หูฟัง SONY  SmallTalk + หูฟัง ดีไซเก๋  เสียงดีเยี่ยม ใช้งานได้ทุกรุ่นคะ 
เสียงดีมาก เป็นหูฟังและ ไมค์ Smalltalk  ใช้กับได้ทุกรุ่นคะที่มีช่องเสียบ 3.5 ได้ทุกรุ่นคะ

ราคา 150- ** ส่งฟรี (เลือกสีได้คะ)
  

มาใหม่คะ  SmallTalk แบบเก๋ ใช้ได้ทุกรุ่นคะ 
 เป็นหูฟังและ ไมค์ Smalltalk แบบสายแบนคะ ใช้กับได้ทุกรุ่นคะที่มีช่องเสียบ 3.5 ได้ทุกรุ่นคะ

ราคา 150-  ** ส่งฟรีคะ (สินค้ามีจำนวนจำกัดคะ)
  

มาใหม่คะ Monster Beats Tours (In Ear) +, SmallTalk เป็นหูฟังและ ไมค์ Smalltalk  ใช้กับใช้กับ IPAD และมือถือทุกรุ่น ช่องเสียบ 3.5 ได้คะ 
หูฟัง Smalltalk ดีไซด์เก๋ๆ สายแบน  มีกล่องดำเก๋ไก๋แบบซิบใส่จัดเก็บง่ายไม่พันกัน 
ฟังจังหวะ เพลงแนว Beat ยัน แนว Trance  ได้สนุก

ราคา 170-  **ส่งฟรีคะ มีขาว+ดำ,แดง (สินค้ามีจำนวนจำกัดคะ)
 


ใหม่!! [size=16pt]Monster Beats Studio (Headphone) สีขาวและสีดำ[/size] + กล่อง 
หูฟังนี้เหมาะสำหรับคนชอบเสียงเบสแน่นๆ ออกทุกเม็ด ทุ้ม กลาง แหลม ออกชัด  รายละเอียดครบ ทั้งเบส และ บีท
ใช้ง่ายดี เสียงดี
หูฟังดีไซด์เก๋ๆ  ปรับระดับ พับเก็บได้คะ มีสีขาว และดำคะ

ราคา 240 บาท ** ส่งฟรีคะ  (ขาว+ดำ ให้เลือกคะ)
สีดำ + 
    

สีขาว
  


<< หูฟัง Headphones แบบคลอบหู เสียงดี ดีไซค์เก๋ 
เสียงดี ใช้ได้เลยคะ ลายน่ารัก ใช้งานสะดวกพกพาง่ายคะ บุชั้นในด้วยฟองนี้อย่างดีคะ ใช้กับมือถือได้ทุกรุ่น แจ๊คเสียบ 3.5 

ราคา 70 ** ส่งฟรีคะ  (เลือกสีได้คะ ชมพูเข้ม,ชมพูอ่อน,เทา,น้ำเงิน,ดำ)
    


ใหม่!! [size=16pt]Monster Beats Studio (Headphone) แดง,เหลือง,น้ำเงิน[/size] 
หูฟังนี้เหมาะสำหรับคนชอบเพลง กระทักรัด  รายละเอียดครบ ทั้งเบส และ บีท
หูฟังดีไซด์เก๋ๆ   ใช้ง่ายดี เสียงดี

ราคา 100 -  ** ส่งฟรีคะ
    
-----------------------------------------------------------------


Monster Beats Tours (In Ear) เป็นหูฟัง + กล่อง พร้อมคู่มือจ้า

หูฟังดีไซด์เก๋ๆ สายแบน  มีกล่องดำเก๋ไก๋แบบซิบใส่จัดเก็บง่ายไม่พันกัน ด้านในมีช่องใส่จุกสำรองครบเซท
ฟังจังหวะ เพลงแนว Beat ยัน แนว Trance  ได้สนุก เบสกระแทกกระทั้น เสียงกลางทำได้ค่อนข้างชัด Soundstage กว้างพอควรไม่อึดอัด เสียงแหลมไม่บาดหู เสียงเบส ดีเยี่ยม ใช้ง่ายดี เสียงดี
หูฟังดีไซด์เก๋ๆ จนภาพยนตร์ฮอลลีวูดนำไปอวดโฉมมาแล้ว 
มีขาว และ แดง ให้เลือกคะ

 ราคา  450 บาท  **ส่งฟรีคะ 

มีสีขาวคะ
     
------------------------------------

หูฟัง Monster Beats Tours (In Ear) สีขาว ดำ    
Monster Beats Tours (In Ear)  เป็นหูฟัง ใช้ได้กับ iPhone+BlackBerry +IPAD มือถือทุกรุ่นและ PC ช่องเสียบ 3.5 คะ หูฟังดีไซด์เก๋ๆ สายแบน เก๋ไก๋ จัดเก็บง่ายไม่พันกัน Soundstage กว้างพอควรไม่อึดอัด เสียงเบส ดีเยี่ยม ใช้ง่ายดี เสียงดี หูฟังดีไซด์เก๋ๆ เสียงดี .....

ราคา 120 บาท **ส่งฟรีคะ
 

-----------------------------------
หูฟังSOUL by Ladacris สำหรับ ไอโฟน+IPAD+IPOD + พร้อมปุ่มกดรับสายสนทนา 
เสียงดีคะ มาพร้อมปุ่มกดรับสายสนทนา ใช้งานสะดวก มี3 สีให้เลือก ชมพู, ขาว, ดำ

ราคา 100 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
 


<< หูฟังแบบตุ๊กตา  น่ารักมากๆๆ คะ

ราคา 80 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
  


ช่องชาร์จUSBได้พร้อมกัน 3 ช่อง/iPod
เพิ่มช่องขยายการชาร์จ iPhone, iPod ,iPad  และ BB และอื่นๆๆ ได้ทุกรุ่นคะ แบบอเนกประสงค์จ่ายไฟแรงคะ ต่อจากคอมพิวเตอร์คะ

ราคา 190- **ส่งฟรีคะ 



สายห้อยคอ+ปากกา boropower ของ iPhone 4+ 4S /iPod

พกพาสะดวก ไม่ต้องใส่กระเป๋าคะ ง่ายต่อการใช้งานคะ
มาพร้อมปากกาทัชสกรีน
แน่น ไม่หล่น ไม่หลุด คะ


ราคา 150 **ส่งฟรีคะ น้ำเงิน 
 


สายห้อยคอ iPhone 4 +4S /iPod น่ารักคะ 

พกพาสะดวกมือถือ ไม่ต้องใส่กระเป๋าคะ ง่ายต่อการใช้งานคะ 


ราคา 160 **ส่งฟรีคะ



 Remote FM Transmitter สำหรับ ไอโฟน4 และ Ipod 
ตัวต่อความถี่สัญญาณ วิทยุ ให้สามารถฟัง เพลงจากไอโฟน ผ่านคลื่นวิทยุ ในรถยนต์ได้ 
วิธีใช้คะ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w9bRzSyGpU

ราคา 180 **ส่งฟรีคะ

----------


## beeboy007

ค10

ตัวหนีบ+ยึดโทรศัพท์มือถือ แบบขายาว (ยึดโต๊ะ,เตียง) สบาย แขนจับยาว 67 ซ.ม.  
แข็งแรงสามารถปรับให้โค้งงอได้ตามต้องการปลายด้านหนึ่งสำหรับยึด โทรศัพท์อีกด้านหนึ่งเป็นลักษณะคลิปสำหรับหนีบเข้ากับขอบโต๊ะ ขอบเตียง และอื่นๆ
( นอนเล่น หรือ นั่งทำงาน ได้สบาย ... ใช้หนีบกับโต๊ะทำงาน+เตียงได้คะ )

 99บาท** ส่งฟรีคะ มีสีดำ ขาว ฟ้า เขียวให้เลือก 
       

ขาตั้งมือถือ+แบบแหวนคล้องในรถได้
ใช้งานสะดวกคะ มาพร้อมที่คล้องติดในรถ หรือตั้งโต๊ะทำงานได้ ตล้องนิ้ว ใช้งานได้หลายแบบคะ

ราคา 70 (เลือกสีได้คะ)**ส่งฟรี
   


แม่เหล็ก360องศาหมุนมินิ ติดมือถือในรถยนต์ สำหรับ iphone ซัมซุง สมาร์ทโฟน GPS
 สำหรับ มือถือIphone 6/Plus 5s 4 For Samsung Note 4 S6 edge S5 GPS หรือ มือถือทุกรุุ่น ที่ด้านหลังเรียบคะ ใช้ดีติดแน่น หมุนรอบตัได้ 360 องศาเลยจ้า

ราคา  140 ** ส่งฟรีคะ
    


แผ่นติดคอนโซลรถ REMAX  สำหรับ  มือถือทุกรุ่น ,ipad,table,
ใช้งานง่าย ไม่ลื่นตก สามารถตั้งในรถ หรือ บนโต๊ะทำงานได้คะ 

ราคา 140 บาทคะ ** ส่งฟรี
  

ขาตั้งติดกระจก ในรถยนต์ สำหรับ ipad--table-GPS-DVD-TV+ซัมซุง 
ยึดติดง่าย ปรับองศา และ ปรับระดับ ความสูงต่ำได้คะ
แข็งแรงทนทานคะ  ขยายข้างได้

 
ราคา 200 *** ส่งฟรีคะ
  

mobile phone ring แหวนยึดมือถือกับนิ้ว+ ขาตั้ง สำหรับโทรศัพท์มือถือและแท็บเล็ตพีซี  
กันการมือถือหล่นจากมือคะ พกพาสะดวก พับติดได้ แน่นไม่หลุดง่าย

ราคา 70 บาท ** ส่งฟรี
   

  สายรัดมือถือกับนิ้ว + และตั้งบนโต๊ะ 2 ชิ้น สำหรับโทรศัพท์มือถือและแท็บเล็ตพีซี  
กันการมือถือหล่นจากมือคะ พกพาสะดวก พับติดได้ แน่นไม่หลุดง่าย และตั้งบนโต๊ะ ใช้งานสะดวกคะ


ราคา 35 **ส่งฟรีคะ
 


 Grip your Phone สายรัดมือถือกับนิ้ว  สำหรับโทรศัพท์มือถือและแท็บเล็ตพีซี  
กันการมือถือหล่นจากมือคะ พกพาสะดวก พับติดได้ แน่นไม่หลุดง่าย

ราคา 30 บาท ** ส่งฟรี
    


ขาตั้งมือถือรุ่นมือจับ ใช้กับมือถือได้ทุกรุ่น+ ipad น่ารักใช่งานดีคะ 
สะดวกสบายใช้ตั้งโต๊ะ ทำงาน หรือ ตามสถานที่ต่างๆ ได้คะ ปรับเอียง ตั้งได้คะ ตามสนัด

ราคา 50 บาท **ส่งฟรี มีหลายสีให้เลือกคะ
     

อุปกรณ์ยึดโทรศัพท์มือถือเข้ากับพวงมาลัยรถยนต์  ใช้กับมือถือได้ทุกรุ่นคะ  
ใช้งานสะดวก สำหรับยึด Smart Phone ติดเข้ากับพวงมาลัย สำหรับดูแผนที่จาก GPS, สนทนาโทรศัพท์, ฟังเพลง ฯลฯ ใช้ได้กับพวงมาลัยรถทุกรุ่น ใช้ได้กับโทรศัพท์ที่มีความกว้างระหว่าง 34-76 มม เช่น รุ่น iPhone 5/5S/4/4S,Galaxy Note 3/2/1, S5/S4/S3, Grand 1/Grand2

ราคา 130 บาท **ส่งฟรีคะ
     

ขาตั้ง Pad-table ติดกระจกในรถยนต์ Car Holder 7-10'' ในรถยนต์  
ขาตั้งติด ในรถยนต์ ยึดกระจก  สะดวดสบาย ยึดติดแน่น ยืดหดแนวตั้ง

ราคา 320 บาท **ฟรีค่าส่งคะ
    


ขาตั้งติดกระจก ในรถยนต์ สำหรับ ipad--table-GPS-DVD-TV+ซัมซุง 7-10''  ปรับหมุน 360 องศา
ขาตั้งติด ในรถยนต์ ยึดกระจก  ปรับหมุน 360 องศา สำหรับ ipad-GPS-DVD-TV+ซัมซุง ยืดหดแนวนอน

ราคา 320 **ฟรีค่าส่งคะ
     




ขาตั้งมือถือ ติดในรถยนต์ Car Holder ไอโฟน+BB +ซัมซุง+ มือถือได้ทุกรุ่นคะ  
ยึดติดง่าย ปรับองศา เอียง และ ปรับระดับ โค้งงอได้   แบบบาง ใช้งานสะดวก ขยายข้างแบบหนีบ แน่นไม่มีร่วงคะ

ราคา 190- ส่งฟรีคะ
   


ขาตั้งมือถือ ติดในรถยนต์  ไอโฟน +BB +ซัมซุง+ มือถือได้ทุกรุ่นคะ (แบบหนี+บาง)  
ยึดติดง่าย ปรับองศา เอียง และ ปรับระดับ ได้คะ แบบบาง ใช้งานสะดวก ขยายข้างแบบหนีบ แน่นไม่มีร่วงคะ

ราคา 180- ส่งฟรีคะ
 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ขาตั้งมือถือติดในรถยนต์ Car Holder  ไอโฟน +BB +ซัมซุง+ มือถือได้ทุกรุ่นคะ 
ยึดติดง่าย กระทัดรัด ปรับเอียงได้ ได้แน่นไม่มีหล่นคะ 

ราคา 180- ส่งฟรีคะ
  

ขาตั้งมือถือติดในรถยนต์  ไอโฟน +BB +ซัมซุง+ มือถือได้ทุกรุ่นคะ 
ยึดติดง่าย ปรับเอียงได้ ได้แน่นไม่มีหล่นคะ

ราคา 150- ส่งฟรีคะ
 


หุ่นน้อย ตั้งมือถือ ,IPAD  ได้ทุกรุ่น 
ใช้งานสะดวก ประหยัดเนื้อที่ น่ารัก จัดเก็บง่าย พกพาสะดวกคะ

ราคา 30 บาท ส่งฟรีะ
 
  



ลำโพงบลูทูธ Bose Soundlink Mini หรือ Bose Mini
ลำโพงบลูทูธ มาแล้วคะ เชื่อมต่อแบบบลูทูธ และ ฟังวิทยุได้ หรือต่อสาย AUX ได้คะ ใช้งานสะดวกเสียงดี

ลำโพงบลูทูธ Bose Soundlink Mini หรือ Bose Mini เป็นลำโพงพกพาขนาดเล็ก
หรือที่เรียกว่า Wireless Speaker ที่ให้ขนาดเสียงเกินตัว
โดยมีจุดเด่นที่เสียงกลางที่มีความคมชัด และปริมาณเบสที่ใหญ่จนน่าแปลกใจ
ในขณะเดียวกัน ลำโพง Bose Soundlink Mini ก็ยังไม่ละเลยในเสียงสูงที่มีรายละเอียดพองาม

คุณสมบัติพิเศษ

ลำโพงบลูทูธที่ง่ายต่อการเชื่อมต่อมือถือและ tablet ไกลถึง 30 ฟุต
เสียงเบสพุ่ง ลึกกระชับ เสียงกลางและสูง สด พุ่ง
เล่นได้นาน 3-5 ชั่วโมง พกพาง่าย

ราคา 650 **ส่งฟรี
      

พัดลม ดอกไม้คะ น่ารัก พัดแรง 
ใช้งานสะดวก ประหยัดเนื้อที่ น่ารัก จัดเก็บง่าย พกพาสะดวกคะ สามรถเสีย กับ USB คอมพิวเตอร์ หรือหัวชาร์จบ้านได้คะ

ราคา 60  **ส่งฟรี
    

 กระเป๋าคาดเอว สำหรับนักปั่นและออกกำลังกาย
อุปกรณ์ที่สำคัญสำหรับนักปั่นจักรยาน หรือนักวิ่งออกกำลัง
- กระเป๋าเป้แนะนำให้เป็นแบบระบายเหงื่อได้ดี กระเป๋าคาดเอว 2 ช่องแบบมาโดยเฉพาะยืดหด ได้ดี กระเป๋าคาดเอว พกพาสะดวกดี ไม่เกะกะ สามารถใส่มือถือ กุญแจ หรือ เงินได้ 

ราคา 120 **ส่งฟรี
    


แผ่นรองกันลื่นคะ 
วางสิ่งของ เครื่องใช้ต่าง ๆภายในรถ เช่น โทรศัพท์มือถือ,แว่นตากันแดด ...ได้คะ 
**ลายลายให้เลือกคะ

ราคา 90 **ส่งฟรีคะ




ที่พันเก็บสายหูฟัง  และ สายชาร์จ ลายน่ารัก
ที่พันเก็บสายหูฟัง และ สายชาร์จ 
วัสดุเป็นยางนิ่ม ไม่ทำให้หูฟังที่นำมาพัน เสียหาย
ช่วยเก็บสายหูฟัง และสายไม่ให้เกะกะ ใช้งานง่าย จักเก็บสะดวกคะ
**มี 2 แบบให้แลือกคะ (แพ๊คละ 2 ชิ้นคะ)


ราคา 50 **ส่งฟรีคะ
    



ฟิล์มกันรอย BB 9700 

ราคา 50  ** ส่งฟรีคะ



ตัวอย่างการติดคะ..................
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0petPl0XtU8

---------------------------------------------------------
ฟิล์มกันรอย  Ipad 2-3 แบบใส LCD Screen Protector 
ผิวเนียนเรียบ ราคาเบาๆๆ ติดง่าย 

ราคา 150 (ส่งฟรี)
 

ฟิล์มกันรอย  Ipad 2-3 แบบ 3D  ScreegGUARD 
กันลอย 3 มิติคะ

ราคา 180 (ส่งฟรี) **มีสีขาว กับ ดำคะ
 



โคมไฟแบบพกพา LED Portable Lamp หัวUSB
ให้ไฟสว่าง สะดวกในตอนกลางคืน ไฟแบบพกพา แสงไฟมินิพอร์ต หัวเสียบusb เสียบคอมพิวเตอร์+แท็บเล็ตพีซี + หัวปลั๊กมือถือได้คะ ใช้งานสะดวกพกพาง่าย โค้งปรับงอ ได้

ราคา 50 ** ส่งฟรี
  
   
ค11

----------


## beeboy007

[color=blue]RJ335775035 th k.ไพร
EN641699075 th k.ถนัด
PB718149219 th k.สุรพันธ์
PB718149279 th k.กชกร
PB718149282 th k.จักรพันธ์
EN641699067 th k.ฤทัต
ขอบคุณคะ


PA600867931 th k.พนิตตา
EQ309335778 th k.พันธ์พิศ
PA600867945 th k.วืไรรัตน์
PA600867976 th k.วืไรรัตน์
PA600867962 th k.วืไรรัตน์
ขอบคุณคะ

PB906868023 th k.อริชัย
EN825882691th k.บัวแว่น
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

PB718149298 th k.วีณา
EN614699098 th k.นันทรักษ์
EN614699058 th k.สุชาติ
EN614699084 th k.กฤษณา
RI545444904 th k.รังษี
EQ309336288 th k.กรรณิการ์
EQ309336288 th k.สุภาวดี
EQ309336288 th k.เอกลักษณ์
ขอบคุณคะ


 สนใจติดต่อสอบถามได้จ้า :
โทร ::    089-0142015  (ไก่)   
Line ID ::     kaikar888   
เว็บไซค์     เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>   www.begin007.com <<<  ชาสมุนไพร เว็บไซค์    www.herbal-3.com
   ^__^ สนใจสามาถสินค้าได้ตลอดคะ  *

----------


## beeboy007

PA600868194 TH K.ซีรันน์
PA600868203 TH K.ซีรันน์
PA600868203 TH K.ณัฐกฤตา
RI5454445710 th k.อานันท์
EQ309338575 th k.เปรมณีย์
EQ309337629 th k.มูน
PA600868089 th k.จันจิราฟ
ขอบคุณคะ

EN641699138 th k.วิธนดิษย์
EN641699115 th k.จินะ ปริฉัคร
EN641699124 th k.สุนันทา
EN641699141 th k.ราตรี
EQ309338902 th k.กมลทิพย์
EQ309338916 th k.ชัยวุฒิ
RI545445768 th k.รังษี
PA600868248 th k.บีบี
ขอบคุณณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

RI454546763 th k.รวีสวรรณ
EQ309343743 th k.สมเกียรติ
PA600868781 th k.วรชา
PA600868764 th k.สวนสมุนไพร 
PA600868795 th k.สวนสมุนไพร 
PA600868755 th k.จำรัส
PA600868747 th k.จำรัส
PA600868778 th k.จำรัส
PA600868704 th k.จำรัส
PA600868804 th k.จำรัส
EN641699186 th k.สุมัชณี
EN641699172 th k.ณัฐรมย์
PB718149253 th k.วิไลรัตน์
PB718149240 th k.วิไลรัตน์
ขอบคุณคะ


EQ309344806 th k.สมพิศ
EQ309344897 th k.สุประนันท์
PA600868897 th k.กชกร
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EQ557064568 th k.นภัสศิริ
EQ557064568 th k.พ.ต.ปุณวัฒน์
EQ557064568 th k.พัณณิตา
RK698430079 th k.อัษฎาวุธ
ขอบคุณคะ


EQ309346909 th k.ศักรินทร์
EQ309346924 th k.อริยา
EQ309346938 th k.พ.จ.อ.วงศ์วิชาญ
RI545447004 th k.ภวภาวัน
PA600868971 th k.ชาลิตา
PA600868985 th k.เจ้เนตร
PA600868999 th k.ชาลิตา

RK185090792 th k.พระวีระชัย
EQ728034207 th k.อาทิตย์
PB906862697 th k.วรรณา
RI545447106 th k.ปัญญา
EQ309348025 th k.กฤติยา
PA600869022 th k.ตะรินทร์
PA600869036 th k.จันจิรา
ขอบคุณคะ



EN641699226 th k.เอกลักษณ์
EN641699230 th k.วันชัย
EN641699257 th k.สมคิต
PB718149284 th k.สะอาด
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EQ 728051151 th k.วัฒนา
EP928089696 th k.สุข
RK688699060 th k.วิลาวัลย์
ขอบคุณคะ																																		
--------------

EN641699376 th k.ขนิษฐา
EN641699376 th k.นัยนา
RJ335775185 th k.thipawan
RJ335775194 th k.ชอบารียา
PB718149386 th k.อำพร
PB718149372 th k.วิไลรัตน์
PB718149409 th k.วิไล
PB718149390 th k.คลังยากิมไล้
ขอบคุณคะ

RK185000267 th k.ฐานิสร์
EQ309355450 th k.วิลาวัลย์
EQ309355463 th k.นิทัศน์
PA60086997 th k.สวนสมุนไพรพระเทพ
PA60086997 th k.สวนสมุนไพรพระเทพ
PA60086950 th k.สวนสมุนไพรพระเทพ
PA60086932 th k.สวนสมุนไพรพระเทพ
PA60086963 th k.สวนสมุนไพรพระเทพ
PA60086929 th k.สวนสมุนไพรพระเทพ
PA60086915 th k.วิไลรัตน์
ขอบคุณคะ

EQ309356367 th k.ศศิมาภรณ์
EQ309356375 th k.ชัยรัตน์
PA600870119 th k.หจก.สมุนไพรชินจ่าว
PA600870122 th k.หจก.สมุนไพรชินจ่าว
PA600870153 th k.หจก.สมุนไพรชินจ่าว
PA600870167 th k.หจก.สมุนไพรชินจ่าว
PA600870136 th k.หจก.สมุนไพรชินจ่าว
PA600870140 th k.หจก.สมุนไพรชินจ่าว
PA600870105 th k.สังเวียน
RK185000298 th k.ปรีดา
EQ309355914 th k.ชไมพร
EQ309355928 th k.นิทัศน์
PA600870025 th k.ไชยยศ
PA600870034 th k.สวนสมุนไพร
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EN641699481 th k.บรรเทา
EN641699478 th k.ปราณี
RJ335745225 th k.ภคพล
RJ335745234 th k.ณัฐวุฒิ
ขอบคุณคะ

RK185121954 th k.สุรพงษ์
RK185121968 th k.ประทีบ
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

RK185002696 th k.ศิวพร
RK185002705 th k.ทองพูน
EQ309364261 th k.วิษณุ
EQ309364275 th k.สมพิศ
EQ309364289 th k.อำนวย
PA600870799 th k.ประทีบ
RK185002722 th k.นพดล
ขอบตุณคะ


PA600810170 th k.ภาวิณี
PA600810123 th k.คิรงค์พร
EN641699597 th k.สินวรี
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EQ309369958 th k.กันหา
PA600871180 th k.ทินกร
ขอบคุณคะ

EN641699708 th k.สัตยา
EN641699699 th k.วิวัฒน์กิจ4
EN641699711 th k.ปภัสสร
PB718149681 th k.สวนสมุนไพร
PB718149678 th k.สวนสมุนไพร
PB718149664 th k.วิไรรัตน์
PB718149655 th kสวนสมุนไพร
PA600871233 th k.สมหมาย
RK185004119 th k.สุชาติ
ขอบคุณคะ



EQ309371545 th k.จุฬาลักษณ์
EQ309371554 th k.นงรัตน์
EQ309371568 th k.ร.ต.เทวราช
EQ309371571 th k.สุเมธ
RK185004459 th k.ไพทูรย์
PA600871370 th k.ติรงค์พร
PA600871383 th k.สวนสมุนไพร
PA600871397 th k.ญัฐกฤตา
EN641699756 th k.กาญจนา
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EN641699827 th k.นาตยา
PB718149735 th k.ภูวดิส
EQ309373820 th k.วิวัฒน์กิต4
EQ309373833 th k.สุมัธณี
EQ309373817 th k.นพคุณ
PA600871556 th k.แพรวนภา
ขอบคุณคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

001
ขอบคุณคุณคะ

PB718149766 th k.นันทนา
PB718149766 th k.ธนรัตน์
EN641699844 th k.เดชาธร
EN641699835 th k.เชวงศักดิ์
ขอบคุณคะ

EN641699858 th k.บัวไหล
RJ335775384 th k.ดวงทิพย์
EN641699875 th k.ทองจันทร์
EN641699861 th k.ธนพร
PB718149806 th  k.ภูวดืส
PB718149797 th  k.ชวลืตา
PB718149783 th  k.พงศ์ธน
ขอบคุณเจ้า

----------


## beeboy007

EQ958521438TH K.ราตรี
EQ728199254TH K.วิภาวี
EN641699963TH K.อรสุรางค์
PB718149956TH K.เศรษฐพร
PB718149942TH K.พรนัชชา
EN641699950TH K.ชัชวาลย์
PB906797914TH k.ชินจ่าว
PB906797928TH k.ชินจ่าว
PB906797931TH k.ชินจ่าว
PB906797945TH k.ชินจ่าว
PB718149995TH k.ชลิตตา
PB718149987TH k.จ.ส.อ.สิทธิชัย
PB718149973TH k.วิวัฒน์
PB718149960TH k.ณภาภัช
PB906797888TH k.ชินจ่าว
PB906797891TH k.ชินจ่าว
PB906797905TH k.ชินจ่าว
PB906797928TH k.ชินจ่าว
PB906797931TH k.ชินจ่าว
AP600872300TH K.ศิริลักณ์
EQ951897799TH K.เอกลักษณ์
EQ951897808TH K.กฤตชณน
EQ951897811TH K.เจตน์


ขอบคุณคะ


EQ951899185 th k.พูตพัฎฐ์
RK185007322 th k.เสาวนีย์
PA600872392 th k.ชาลิดา
PA600872401 th k.เจ
PA600872415 th k.สมร
PA600872389 th k.สวนสมุนไพร
PA600872375 th k.สวนสมุนไพร
PA600872358 th k.สวนสมุนไพร
PA600872358 th k.สามารถ
ขอบคุณคะ


PA600872446 th k.เจ
EQ951900277 th k.สุธิดา
EQ951900285 th k.ทองแดง
EQ728117670 th k.วัลลภ
EQ951900419 th k.รักษ์พงษ์
PA600872477 th k.วิไลรัตน์
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EQ728168844 th k.นภารัตน์
PB718150676 th  k.ชาลิดา
RJ335775923 th k.ภูริเดช
RJ335775983 th k. ร.ต.ท.สารินี
PB718150659 th  k.นันทภัค
EQ728168827 th k.บุญยงค์
PB718150662 th  k.วิไลรัตน์
EQ728168835 th k.เชวงศักดิ์
PB718150680 th  k.ภาวิณี
----------------
EQ718168892 th k.เอกลักษณ์
PB906799835 th k.วิไลรัตน์
PB906799844 th k.วิไลรัตน์
RJ335775906 th k.สันติ
EQ728168861 th k.อนงค์
EQ728168858 th k.รินทร์ทิพย์
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EN430166628 th k.ศรันยา
PB906814833 th k.ปนัสยา
PB906814847 th k.รตต.ชัยกิจ
RK238472314 th k.ณัฏฐ์วิเศษ
RJ335775985 th k.ฉัตรชัย
EQ728169235 th k.ศรันยา
EQ728169252 th k.อัญภรณ์
ขอบคุณคะ
EQ728169218 th k.อรพิณ
PB718151169 th k.หลง
PB718151190 th k.มนตรี
EQ728169278 th k.วีระชัย
EQ728169221 th k.นวพร
RJ335775971 th k.พิมพ์จุฑา
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EQ 728169310 th k.ทองแดง
EQ 728169345 th k.บรรเทา
EQ 72816*354 th ร้านตันตัน เพรชช็อป
EQ 728169323 th k.ภราดร
EQ 718151226 th k.ฐิติมา
PB 718151243 th k.กฤตภัค
PB 718151257 th k.ราชันย์
PB 718151230 th k.จารุณี
EQ 718169337 th k.สุจารีย์
EQ 728169368 th k.ชญาภา
EQ 728169371 th k.แวกามีล๊ะ
EQ 728169385 th k.กฤษฎา
RJ 335775968 th k.เอกชรินทร์
ขอบคุณคะ


PA600877593 th k.สุพรรณ์
PA600877602 th k.สุพรรณ์
EQ728169399 th k.เทพฤทธิ์
PB718151265 th k.สุวิมล
PA600877576 th k.วิณา
EQ952060429 th k.หมู
EQ952060432 th k.เอกลักษณ์
EQ952060446 th k.มะลิ
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

EQ728169500 th k.เทพทอง
EQ728169535 th k.ราตรี
EQ728169495 th k.พร้อม
EQ728169513 th k.มณีวรรณ
EQ728169527 th k.สุดารัตน์
ER398982153 th k.สิทธิชัย
PA600878951 th k.มณีย์
PA600878791 th k.ชีรีน์
PA600878965 th k.พรพรรณ
EQ728169411 th k.ธันยมัย
EQ728169487 th k.เพียงดาว
EQ728169460 th k.แม่วัฒนา
EQ728169473 th k.สมชาย
PB718151380 th k.สุพัตรา
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

PB906819265 th k.จิรพงค์
PB906819272 th k.กาญจน์วรินทร์
PB906819760 th k.วิไลรัตน์
PB906819186 th k.นฤพร
EQ728169853 th k.จุฬาลักษณ์
ขอบคุณคะ

PB906819901 th k.นก
EQ985635611 th k.นันทิรา
EQ985635625 th k.เดชณรงค์
PB906828466 th k.ณัฐนพัชร์
RK241055239 th k.จรรยารักษ์
ER683801462 th k.นิสา
ER683801476 th k.สุธินันท์
ER683801480 th k.ถาวร
PA600879965 th k.สมศักดิ์
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

-------------
EQ728170043 th k.นิตยา
PB906819124 th k.เอกรัฐ
PB906819184 th k.หนุ่งฤทัย
EQ728170012 th k.นพมาศ
EQ728170026 th k.กัมพล
EQ728170030 th k.มนัส
PB906819115 th k.อัญชลีพร
PB906819159 th k.บังอร
PB906819331 th k.เสาวลักษณ์
ขอบคุณคะ

EQ728171945 th k.อณัชชนุตม์
PB906819275 th k.นันทนา
RJ335776075 th k.ธิดารัตน์
EQ728172000 th k.หนูออน
EQ728171993 th k.จ่อยครัว
EQ728171981 th k.อาทิตย์
EQ728171931 th k.ชนะชัย
EQ728171976 th k.รัตนา
EQ728171962 th k.ธนวันต์
EQ728171959 th k.ปภัสสร

----------


## beeboy007

ER638813390 th k.บังออน
PA600880990 th k.มิชรัตน์
PA600880990 th k.ปนัดดา
RK241059068 th k.เฉลิมยศ
PB718151654 th k.เมธัส
EN430107783 th k.สิทธิพงษ์
PA600880805b th k.พันธ์พิศ
ขอบคุณคะ


ET018601601 th k.สุวรรณี
ET018601615 th k.อรรถพร
ET018601629 th k.ทองแดง
PB906830221 th k.จันจิรา
PB906830265 th k.อริชัย
PB906830232 th k.เนตรนภา
ขอบคุณคะ

----------


## beeboy007

[ER683834015 th k.ภาวิณี
ER683834029 th k.เสมอจิต์
PA600882695 th k.ร้านสีฟ้า
PB906824495 th k.สุริวัลย์
RJ335776518 th k.คมประเสริฐ
RJ335776518 th k.ภูริดา
RJ335776583 th k.พชรนต์
RJ335776610 th k.พจชกร
PB906822478 th k.สุภาพร
RJ335776570 th k.บีท
EQ728171724 th k.เพียงฟ้า
RJ335776597 th k.สุภาพ
RJ335776649 th k.อัจฉรา
EQ728171769 th k.ปรีณา
EQ728170940 th k.วรชาติ
EQ728171755 th k.พิมตะวัน
EQ728170953 th k.สมพร
EQ728170896 th k.ทัดทรวง
PB906822504 th k.ชญาดา
PB906822518 th k.สมเกียรติ
PB906822421 th k.พัทธนันท์
PB906822435 th k.สกุล
RJ335776566 th k.Ginette
PB906824481 th k.ธนันทร์ไชย
ขอบคุณคะ


PB906824610TH  K.ลลิตตา	   
RJ335776668TH  K.วิธีวัสส์	   
RJ335776711TH  K.พันโทหญิง กัลย์ทิพา	   
RJ335776637TH  K.สมจิตร	   
RJ335776671TH  K.พุลนันท์	   
RJ335776699TH  K.ภาพุพันธ์	   
RJ335776685TH  K.ปอ	   
RJ335776708TH  K.พิญญารัฐฆ์	   
EQ728171185TH  K.กชกร

----------


## beeboy007

[size=6] ลดต่ำกว่าทุนอุปกรณ์มือถือ แบตสำรอง,เคสแบต,สายชาร์จ
ราคาลดอัพเดท สั่งผ่านเว็บ www.begin007.com ได้เลยคะ ช้าอดนะ หรือ ก๊อบรูปสินค้าสั่ง ได้ที่ คลิก https://line.me/R/ti/p/%40uqx4504f

?   เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>>  www.begin007.com หรือ สนใจติดต่อ 089 014 2015   @Line id : kaikar888
จำหน่าย #สายชาร์จราคาถูก #แบตสำรองมือถือ #สาย AUX #หัวปลั๊กบ้าน #เคสแบตสำรองไอโฟน #ขาตั้งมือถือในรถ #สายมีไฟ #สายชาร์จแบบสั้น   #สายUSB #แท่นชาร์จ #Bluetoothไร้สายราคาถูก #หัวชาร์จในรถ #สาย HDMI #ปากกาทัชสกรีน #อุปกรณ์เสริมมือถือทุกรุ่น

----------


## beeboy007

PB906824739TH  K.ศันสนีย์
PB906824787TH  K.อัญชลี
EQ728171361TH  K.บุญมี
EQ728171358TH  K.ฉัตรลดา
EQ728171375TH  K.เมธี
RL820781634TH  K.เดชาธร
PB906824760TH  K.ติรงค์พร
PB906824773TH  K.ภาวิณี
PB906824756TH  K.Villy
PB906824472TH  K.เพชรพลอบ
RL820781617TH  K.ศุภวิชญ์
EQ728171311TK  K.ปรางทิพย์
EQ728171327TK  K.หนึ่งฤทัย
EQ728171344TK  K.อภิวัฒน์

----------


## beeboy007

PB906824915TH  K.มิชรัตน์	   
PB906824929TH  K.วจุฑามาศ	   
PB906824889TH  K.สิญาธร	   
PB906824963TH  K.กิติมา	   
ET018710561TH  K.ปราณี	   
ET018710495TH  Kเทพฤทธิ์	   
PB906824844TH  K.ร้านกรีนเซนเตอร์	   
ET018710473TH  K.วิศิลป์	   
RL820781767TH  K.จำนง	   
RL820781722TH  K.จุฑารัตน์	   
EQ728171548TH  K.พรรณี	   
EQ728171155TH  K.จุฑามาศ	   
RL820781719TH  K.ณัฐวัฒน์	   
ET116883955TH  K.ธนัท	   
ET116883964TH  K.พ.ญ.เนธิชยาภา	   
ET116883981TH  K.หนึ่งฤทัย	   
ET116883978TH  K.ณัฏฐพัชร	   
PC002449313TH  K.ฐกร	   
ET018710456TH  K.บัวศรี	   
ET018710460TH  K.สุธารักษ์	   
ET018710439TH  K.ฐิติกาญจน์	   
ET018710487TH  K.วิณรวรรณ	   
ET018710442TH  K.รัตนสิรินทร์	   
PB906842875TH  K.ภานุมาศ	   
PB906842901TH  K.สิริญาภา	   
PB906842892TH  K.ชาลิตา	   
RL820781784TH  K.รพีพร	   
PB906842705TH  K.สุรชับ	   
ET018710411TH  K.ขิง	   
ET018710425TH  K.รมณี	   
PB906824861TH  K.ดวงพร	   
PB906824858TH  K.ธัญธร	   
ER683841081TH  K.ขจรจักษณ์	   
PK241066259TH  K.เนติรักษ์	   
PK241066262TH  K.นายพัฒน์	   
PK241066276TH  K.ศิการณ์	   
ER683840801TH  K.นันทิยา	   
ER683840829TH  K.พุฒนันท์	   
PB906824739TH  K.ศันสนีย์	   
PB906824787TH  K.อัญชลี	   
EQ728171361TH  K.บุญมี	   
EQ728171358TH  K.ฉัตรลดา	   
EQ728171375TH  K.เมธี	   
RL820781634TH  K.เดชาธร

----------


## beeboy007

ET018710558TH  K.ชุติมา
RL820781824TH  K.สุพรรณี
RL820781807TH  K.สิทธิชัย
RL820781798TH  K.จรรยา
RL820781815TH  K.สุเทพ
PB906825028TH  K.จิราพร
RL820781736TH  K.สายทอง
ET018710601TH  K.นิทัศน์
ET018710544TH  K.สุดารัตน์
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

RL820781841TH  K.ปรวดี
PB906825031TH  K.อ่อนศรี
PC002449772TH  K.จ.ส.อ.รณยุทธ
RL820781855TH  K.จำปี
RL820781869TH  K.เสาวนีย์
RL820781872TH  K.ภาวิณี
RL820706075TH  K.พรชนก
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

สนใจติดต่อสอบถามได้จ้า :

โทร :: 089-0142015 (ไก่) 

Line ID :: kaikar888 

เว็บไซต์ เว็บร้านคลิ๊ก >>> www.begin007.com <<< ชาสมุนไพร เว็บไซต์ www.herbal-3.com

^__^ สนใจสามารถสอบถามได้ตลอดค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

ET018710734TH  K.พนิดา
ET018710748TH  K.สานิตย์
ET018710765TH  K.อ้อย
ET018710751TH  K.ภาวิณี
RL820782008TH  K.แพรวนภา
RL820782025TH  Kอาณัติ
RL820782056TH  K.สุนิดา
ER683846336TH  K.อ้อย
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

PB906825371TH  K.จ.ส.อ.รณยุทธ
ET018710969TH  K.บุญเรือง
ET018710955TH  K.นภารัตน์
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

RL820782229TH  K.กัญญาวีร์
ET018711187TH  K.วชิราภรณ์
ET018711195TH  K.ถาวร
ET018711156TH  K.บุศรา
ET018711117TH  K.วรุฒ
ET018711139TH  K.วีรยุทธ
ET018711142TH  K.เปรมยุตา
ET018711160TH  K.เทพฤทธิ์
ET018711111TH  K.ธเนศ
PB906825425TH  K.รพีพรรณ
PB906825411TH  K.อริชัย
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

ET018711363TH  K.พรรณี	   
RL820782422TH  K.นันทวรรณ	   
RL820782436TH  K.พีรยา	   
PB906825592TH  K.จริยา	   
PB906825646TH  K.ประทีบ	   
PB906825632TH  K.ณัฐนันท์	   
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

RL820782728TH  K.วิไลลักษณ์      
RL820782714TH  K.ชะยะกุล      
PB906825805TH  K.กนกพร      
ET018711774TH  K.ลักษณ์ณารา      
ET018711791TH  K.เอกรักษณ์      
ET018711765TH  K.สุเทพ      
ET018711788TH  K.อิสรีย์      
PB906825819TH  K.กชกร      
RL820780705TH  K.สุรชัย      
RL820780691TH  K.อมรรัตน์      
RL820780674TH  K.ชาลามาลย์      
PB906825796TH  K.วิไลรัตน์      
ET018711757TH  K.นริศรา      
ET018711743TH  K.จักรภณ      
RL820782665TH  K.ภัทร      
RJ683997367TH  K.ธิติพัฒน์      
ET439802953TH  K.สัมฤทธิ์      
ET439802967TH  K.ฐิติกาญจน์      
ET439802940TH  K.แพรดาว      
PA600884617TH  K.สิริญาภา      
PA6008884634TH  K.จีรนันต์      
PA600884625TH  K.ศนันท์ญา      
PA600884736TH  K.สะอาด      
RL570634627TH  K.เดชาธร      
RL570634600TH  K.ฐิติณัฐ      
RL570634613TH  K.อาภรณ์      
RL570634595TH  K.กิรนันท์      
RL570634587TH  K.นภันต์      
ET439804146TH  K.ศลิษา      
RJ683997340TH  K.ณัฐพัชร์      
RJ683997336TH  K.กชกร      
RJ683997322TH  K.ฐกร      
RJ683997384TH  K.ป๋าแต๊ก      
RJ683997407TH  K.พิณญารัฐฆ์      
RJ683997353TH  K.ชัยขรรค์      
RJ683997398TH  K.กิติพงษ์      
RJ683997375TH  K.รวิกร      
RJ683997367TH  K.ธิติพัฒน์      
ET439802953TH  K.สัมฤทธิ์      
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

ET018711964TH  K. ชัยรัตน์
ET018711955TH  K.ลำพึง
ET018711880TH  K.ทวีพร
PB906826023TH  K.นิธิศ
PB906825941TH  K.ณรงค์ศักดิ์
PB906826986TH  K.อำพร
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

ET439809571TH  K.ศิวนาถ
ET439809585TH  K.ณัฐพัชร์
ET439809608TH  K.นภาพร
ET439809595TH  K.สิรภพ
ET439809611TH  K.ถนอมวงศ์
PA600885008TH  K.ภานภพงศ์
ET018712050TH  K.เกษมกุลสิริ
ET018712032TH  K.กุ้ง ด่วน
ET018712046TH  K.สุดารัตน์
ET018712037TH  K.สงกรานต์
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

ET018712085TH  K.นวนิต
PB906825955TH  K.ผดุงขวัญ
RL820782949TH  K.สุนิสา
RL820782952TH  K.ปานรวี
ET018712063TH  K.รัตนมน
ET018712077TH  K.นลินภัสร์
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

RL820783096TH K.ชวันรัตน์
RL820783119TH K.สุนิสา
RL820783105TH K.จารุณี
RL820783082TH K.มยุรา
PB906826108TH K.ชัยยา
PB906826099TH K.กรรณิการ์
ET018712315TH K.ลลิตชนก
ET018712298TH K.บุษบา
ET018712307TH K.กฤตพบณ์
PB906826195TH K.ศรัญญา
PB906826139TH K.ฐกร
PB906826187TH K.สมนึก
PB906826200TH K.วรษา
RL820783079TH K.อรปรียา
RL820783048TH K.พรธิดี
ET018712284TH K.บัวแว่น
ET018712240TH K.บุศรินทร์
ET018712236TH K.ทัตเทพ
ET018712253TH K.สานิตย์
ET018712267TH K.ทัตเทพ
ET018712275TH K.วนิช
PB906826244TH K.ชญาภา
PB906826227TH K.ชิษะณุชา
PB906826173TH K.ถิ่นไทย
PB906826235TH K.สาวิตรี
RL820783065TH K.อภิศักดิ์
ET018712205TH K.ศิวดาติ์
ET018712222TH K.รัตนา
ET018712196TH K.ปวันรัตน์
ET018712219TH K.ณภษร
ET018712182TH K.ศมนันท์
ET018712179TH K.โสภณวิชญ์
PB906826085TH K.บัณกิต
PB906826213TH K.พัชรินทร์
RL820783025TH K.จุฑาวรรณ
RL820783017TH K.สุนิดา
RL820783034TH K.วิชิต
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

ET655112250TH  K.ศักดิ์ชัย	   
PC002476146TH  K.ชนิษฐา	   
RL820783745TH  K.สุธีรา	   
PA600887454TH  K.ลัดดา	   
ET439840188TH  K.เอกลักษณ์	   
ET439840174TH  K.วิจิตร	   
ET439840165TH  K.รุ่งหทัย	   
ET655112201TH  K.มัฑณา	   
ET655112232TH  K.ณัชฐ์พัชร์	   
PC002476150TH  K.ชฏิลฏาภา	   
PC002476132TH  K.ไผจิตร	   
PC002476163TH  K.กัณฐาภรณ์	   
ET655112192TH  K.มิรา	   
ET655112229TH  K.สัมฤทธิ์	   
ET655112175TH  K.สมใจ	   
ET655112189TH  K.มลิลา	   
PC002476101TH  K.ทิพย์รัตน์	   
PB906826978TH  K.บรรณสรณ์	   
PB906826964TH  K.สุภาพร	   
RL820783771TH  K.ชัยยรรงค์	   
ET655112215TH  K.อับดุลเลาะห์	   
ET655112158TH  K.ศักดิ์ดา	   
ET655112161TH  K.ภูเทพ	   
RL820783737TH  K.ธนิต	   
PC002476129TH  K.ปัญญา	   
PC002476115TH  K.กฤตพงษ์	   
ET655112135TH  K.วรุฒ	   
ET655112144TH  K.กตติทัต	   
RM202547259TH  K.สิริพร	   
RM202547245TH  K.วิภาวรรณ	   
RM202547231TH  K.วีรวัช	   
PB906826955TH  K.สุกัญญา	   
PB906826947TH  K.น้องเป้	   
PC113960812TH  K.ปุณยาพร	   
PC113960826TH  K.ทองแม้น	   
RM202661732TH  K.เดชาธร	   
ET772695068TH  K.วันชัย	   
ET655112100TH  K.สังวาล	   
ET655112127TH  K.อัญชิตา	   
ET6551121113TH  K.สุเทพ	   
PB90682633TH  K.อรสุรางค์	   
RL820783697TH  K.นิตยา	   
PB906826916TH  K.สุนิสา	   
PB906826876TH  ร.ต.ภูวิชณ์	   
PB906826902TH  K.พรรณี	   
PB906826862TH  K.ณรงค์ศักดิ์	   
PB906826920TH  พระอธิการเอกวิทย์	   
ET655112095TH  K.กฤษดา	   
ET655112073TH  K.ชัยกฤต	   
ET655112060TH  K.นันทนัช	   
PC002476092TH  K.ภัสสร	   
ET539821354TH  K.ยอดบัว	   
PB832079525TH  K.กรกช	   
RM202541980TH  K.พิมพ์พรรณ	   
ET772688257TH  K.สุประนันท์	   
ET772688265TH  K.นุชจี	   
PC002474627TH  K.อัจฉรา	   
RM202541993TH  K.รจนีย์	   
ET439836841TH  K.ชมพูนุช	   
ET439836855TH  K.วิจิตร	   
ET439836869TH  K.ทวีศิลป์	   
ET439836872TH  K.สราวุธ	   
PA600887193TH  K.ชนิดาภา	   
RL570649241TH  ร.ต.ท.พันธ์ศักดิ์	   
RL570649238TH  k.สุรีรัตน์	   
PA600887202TH  K.รพีพรรณ	   
PA600887216TH  บจก.ไวศยะการแพทย์	   
ขอบคุณค่ะ

PA600887471TH  K.ขวัญชัย	   
PA600887485TH  K.ทิพย์รัตน์	   
RL570650908TH  K.สุมารี	   
ET439840404TH  K.อดิเรก	   
ET439840395TH  K.ทิพย์รัตน์	   
ET439840381TH  พระอธิการเอกวิทย์	   
ET439840378TH  K.สมใจ	   
ขอบคุณค่ะ

- - - Updated - - -

ET655112250TH  K.ศักดิ์ชัย	   
PC002476146TH  K.ชนิษฐา	   
RL820783745TH  K.สุธีรา	   
PA600887454TH  K.ลัดดา	   
ET439840188TH  K.เอกลักษณ์	   
ET439840174TH  K.วิจิตร	   
ET439840165TH  K.รุ่งหทัย	   
ET655112201TH  K.มัฑณา	   
ET655112232TH  K.ณัชฐ์พัชร์	   
PC002476150TH  K.ชฏิลฏาภา	   
PC002476132TH  K.ไผจิตร	   
PC002476163TH  K.กัณฐาภรณ์	   
ET655112192TH  K.มิรา	   
ET655112229TH  K.สัมฤทธิ์	   
ET655112175TH  K.สมใจ	   
ET655112189TH  K.มลิลา	   
PC002476101TH  K.ทิพย์รัตน์	   
PB906826978TH  K.บรรณสรณ์	   
PB906826964TH  K.สุภาพร	   
RL820783771TH  K.ชัยยรรงค์	   
ET655112215TH  K.อับดุลเลาะห์	   
ET655112158TH  K.ศักดิ์ดา	   
ET655112161TH  K.ภูเทพ	   
RL820783737TH  K.ธนิต	   
PC002476129TH  K.ปัญญา	   
PC002476115TH  K.กฤตพงษ์	   
ET655112135TH  K.วรุฒ	   
ET655112144TH  K.กตติทัต	   
RM202547259TH  K.สิริพร	   
RM202547245TH  K.วิภาวรรณ	   
RM202547231TH  K.วีรวัช	   
PB906826955TH  K.สุกัญญา	   
PB906826947TH  K.น้องเป้	   
PC113960812TH  K.ปุณยาพร	   
PC113960826TH  K.ทองแม้น	   
RM202661732TH  K.เดชาธร	   
ET772695068TH  K.วันชัย	   
ET655112100TH  K.สังวาล	   
ET655112127TH  K.อัญชิตา	   
ET6551121113TH  K.สุเทพ	   
PB90682633TH  K.อรสุรางค์	   
RL820783697TH  K.นิตยา	   
PB906826916TH  K.สุนิสา	   
PB906826876TH  ร.ต.ภูวิชณ์	   
PB906826902TH  K.พรรณี	   
PB906826862TH  K.ณรงค์ศักดิ์	   
PB906826920TH  พระอธิการเอกวิทย์	   
ET655112095TH  K.กฤษดา	   
ET655112073TH  K.ชัยกฤต	   
ET655112060TH  K.นันทนัช	   
PC002476092TH  K.ภัสสร	   
ET539821354TH  K.ยอดบัว	   
PB832079525TH  K.กรกช	   
RM202541980TH  K.พิมพ์พรรณ	   
ET772688257TH  K.สุประนันท์	   
ET772688265TH  K.นุชจี	   
PC002474627TH  K.อัจฉรา	   
RM202541993TH  K.รจนีย์	   
ET439836841TH  K.ชมพูนุช	   
ET439836855TH  K.วิจิตร	   
ET439836869TH  K.ทวีศิลป์	   
ET439836872TH  K.สราวุธ	   
PA600887193TH  K.ชนิดาภา	   
RL570649241TH  ร.ต.ท.พันธ์ศักดิ์	   
RL570649238TH  k.สุรีรัตน์	   
PA600887202TH  K.รพีพรรณ	   
PA600887216TH  บจก.ไวศยะการแพทย์	   
ขอบคุณค่ะ

PA600887471TH  K.ขวัญชัย	   
PA600887485TH  K.ทิพย์รัตน์	   
RL570650908TH  K.สุมารี	   
ET439840404TH  K.อดิเรก	   
ET439840395TH  K.ทิพย์รัตน์	   
ET439840381TH  พระอธิการเอกวิทย์	   
ET439840378TH  K.สมใจ	   
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

CG495282
RL570655247TH  K.จุฑาภา
ET439849417TH  K.ศักดิ์วิชิตชัย
PA600888605TH  K.ทิพย์รัตน์
PA600888619TH  K.นิภาพร
ขอบคุณค่ะ

- - - Updated - - -

CG495282
RL570655247TH  K.จุฑาภา
ET439849417TH  K.ศักดิ์วิชิตชัย
PA600888605TH  K.ทิพย์รัตน์
PA600888619TH  K.นิภาพร
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

RM202130499Th  K.ธิดารัตน์
PC113967427Th  K.นันทปภัสส์
PC113967435Th  K.เสาวนีย์
PC113967444Th  บจก.ไวศยะ
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

PC002476645TH สมุนไพรชินจ่าว
PC002476631TH สมุนไพรชินจ่าว
PC002476614TH -
PC002476628TH -
PC002476659TH สมุนไพรฯ
PC002476591TH -
ET951444816TH คุณวิไลวัลย์
PC002476588TH น้องเป้
ET655113502TH คุณภัทรวรรณ
ET655113493TH คุณอมรรัตน์
ET655113122TH คุณศักดิ์วิชิตชัย
PC002476574TH คุณสัญญา
RM202547850TH คุณวิภาธนา
สอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้ที่ 089-014-2015
 line id: kaikar888
หรือ ทักได้ที่ https://line.me/R/ti/p/%40tum6229h
❤️❤️ฝากติดตามเพจร้านใหม่ทีนะค่ะ
————————————-
ชื่อ
ขายส่งชาสมุนไพร กลุ่มแม่บ้านเกรษตรกรดอยจำปี หรือเว็บร้าน www.herbal-3.com
—————————————
สินค้าใหม่ลงเพิ่มหลายชนิดค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

line id: kaikar888
หรือ ทักได้ที่ https://line.me/R/ti/p/%40tum6229h
❤️❤️ฝากติดตามเพจร้านใหม่ทีนะคะ

----------


## beeboy007

PC002477671TH คุณกันยารัตน์
EU502620155TH คุณวชานนท์
EU502620147TH ร.ต.ท.ญ วรัญนภัทร์
RM202548387TH คุณปรรณสี
EU502620120TH คุณทองแดง
EU502620093TH คุณยุพดี
EU502620133TH คุณไกรินทร์
EU502620102TH คุณวิไลลักษณ์
EU502620116TH คุณณัฐธิดา
PC002477654TH คุณนันท์นภัส
PC002477637TH คุณกิตินันท์
PC002477668TH คุณฤทัต
RM202548373TH คุณกุสุมา

----------


## beeboy007

PC002478677TH คุณพูนทรัพย์
RM202548991TH คุณปรมาภรณ์
RM202548988TH คุณธัญภา
EU502621655TH คุณวันทนา
EU502621615TH คุณกาญจนา
EU502621709TH คุณดรินญา
EU502621743TH คุณวรารัตน์
PC002478632TH คุณสมจิตต์
PC002478650TH คุณบุญชัย
PC002478663TH คุณชนะ
PC002478629TH คุณจิณณพัต
PC002478685TH คุณกมลธร
RM202548957TH คุณธนัท
RM202548974TH คุณจารุวรรณ
RM202548965TH คุณสมบุญ

EU502621607TH คุณบัวแว่น
EU502621730TH คุณเอกลักษณ์
EU502621575TH คุณสุวภา
PC002478646TH คุณไพประภา
PC002478592TH คุณพลวีร์
PC002478601TH คุณสุรเชษฐ์
EU502621598TH คุณธนารัตน์
EU502621584TH หญิงแพท
PC002478589TH คุณสุเทพ
PC002478703TH คุณชาญชัย
PC002478561TH คุณวิภาดา
PC002478694TH คุณวิไลรัตน์
RM202548926TH คุณปุณณภา
PC167103883TH คุณศิริรัตน์
SCSN000000684 Swiss WorldCargo
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

PC002478840TH  K.วีรเดช
EU502622219TH  K.พิมพ์นารา
RM202549232TH  K.สมคิด
RM202549215TH  K.มารุต
EU502622151TH   K.กาญจนา
PC002478819TH   K.ชุติกาญจน์
PC002478822TH   K.วราคม
PC002478836TH   K.บัญชา
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

EU502625643TH คุณวรัญญา
RB413412465TH คุณวสันต์
PC002479505TH คุณบรรณสรณ์
RB413412425TH คุณปุณณภา
EU502625626TH คุณศรันยา
EU502625515TH คุณเนติมา
PC002479417TH ปณ.3 ไร่ขิง
RB413412385TH พ.อ.อ.ธัญญา
PC002479788TH คุณพัณณิตา
EU502625731TH คุณอรพิณ
PC002479791TH ry<Dk
RB413412200TH คุณธนัท
SCSN000003367 คุณชลลดา
CG4696854 คุณธีรชัย
CG4696856 คุณนัทธ์โสชญา

----------


## beeboy007

EU502625780 th k.ธนวัน
EU502625793 th k.ไอรินทร์
EU502625881 th k.วีรินทร์
EU502625864 th k.เฉลิมพล
EU502625878 th k.ทวีพร
EU502625818 th k.วิชุดา
EU502625821 th k.สันติ
EU502625816 th k.ชนกนันท์
PC002479540 th k.อนุรักษ์ ดีวัน
PC002479655 th k.กันยารัตน์
RB413412540 th k.สมบูรณ์
------------------
EU502626269 th k.ธนิดา
PC002479575 th k.หนึ่งฤทัย
RB413412536 th k.สมศักดิ์
PC002479536 th k.ณัฐกฤตา
RB413412482 th k.ธวัลชนา
ขอบคุณค่ะ

ขอบคุณค่ะ

EU502625776TH คุณจินตนา
EU502626255TH คุณสังวาลย์
EU502625820TH คุณเฉลียว
RB413412496TH คุณรสสุคนธ์
RB413412505TH คุณสุพรรณี
RB413412519TH คุณปะพิมพ์ชิสา
RB413412522TH คุณจริยา
SCSN180700298 คุณประวีณ


RB412455243TH คุณสัภวรินทร์
RB412455230TH คุณกันทิมา
EU966141140TH คุณสุชาดา
EU966141136TH คุณพิมน์พิรชา
EU966141153TH คุณปุณยาพร
PA600895481TH คุณกิตินันท์
PA600895478TH คุณคณิกร
PA600895495TH คุณอุทิศ
SMCI000196080 คุณกชกร
EU502625847TH คุณประวีณา
PC002479482TH ร้านกรีนเชนเตอร์
EU502625657TH คุณสมบูรณ์
EU502625802TH คุณอนุกุล
EU502625665TH คุณพิมผกา
PC002479448TH คุณเพียงรวี
RB413412479TH คุณภาวินี
EU502625762TH คุณทิภาภัทร์
EU502625705TH คุณชณภา
EU502625612TH คุณเบญริสา
EU502625759TH คุณนิตยา
RB413412350TH คุณวรัชยา

----------


## beeboy007

PC002479805TH   คุณวิไลรัตน์
EU502626065TH   คุณณชญาดา
RB413412726TH   คุณโชติมา
RB413412709TH   คุณสิริพร
PC002479831TH   คุณสุทธิพงษ์
SCSN000004241   คุรสุนิษา
SCSN000004241   คุรนูรียา

เลขพัสดุ ตรวจสอบได้ที่  https://www.facebook.com/18424998491...0261078348404/
ขอบคุณค่ะ

ทักได้เลยจ้า m.me/kaikar888

----------


## beeboy007

RB413413085TH คุณฤทัต
RB413413032TH คุณวณาทิพย์
PC113985099TH คุณนิติญา
EU502626710TH คุณรัตติกาล
EU502626520TH คุณทิภาภัทร์
SCSN000005460 ไทยยูลินิเวอร์ไลท์ติ้ง จำกัด
RB413413029TH คุณพงษ์ศิริ
EU502626723TH คุณศิวภา
EU502626683TH คุณณัฐหทัย

เลขพัสดุ ตรวจสอบได้ที่  https://www.facebook.com/18424998491...0261078348404/
ขอบคุณค่ะ

----------


## beeboy007

PC113986837TH   คุณดีโจ๋
PC113986911TH   คุณภัสร์ชนกพร
PC113986925TH   คุณเอกภพ
EV365745823TH   คุณธณิชา
EV365745783TH   คุณกิ่งแก้ว
EV365745854TH   คุณภัทราภร
EV365745797TH   คุณธันย์จิรา
PC113986871TH   คุณกชกร
PC113986885TH   คุณวาสนา
RB413498948TH   คุณณปภัช
RB413498951TH   คุณภัคณภัทร
RB413498979TH   คุณปิยะภรณ์
RB413498934TH   คุณกมลชิดาฐ์
RB413498965TH   คุณมณฑา
RB853074245TH   คุณสุดารัตน์
PC113986899TH   คุณวิจิตร
RB413499002TH   คุณกมลชิดาฐ์
RB413498996TH   คุณกฤษฏา
EV365745810TH   อาร์พีอาร์
EV365745806TH   คุณเกษมณี
EV365759473TH   คุณมะปราง
SCSN000012830   คุณสุพรรณ์
SCSN000012831   คุณศิริวรรณ
SCSN000012832   คุณธันยพร
SCSN000012833   คุณฐิตินันท์

----------

